# Still trying to conceive ERI and Ninewells



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi ladies,
think we were lost in the recent hoohaa.Thought I'd post to keep our options for posting open if you're not feeling up to the  prenancy /birth chat on the main thread. Seems to be lots of us waiting or about to start soon again.I'll maybe try and cut and paste Donna's list....Good luck   

love moonchild xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hullo there... just copy/paste my post from the other thread in case you don't want to go there (I'm at the moment fairly off with pregnancy/baby - they seem to be always on my bus to/from work!!!)...

quick hello ... life's going totally beserk again ... 

After getting several "NO"s from physios and no replies at all from most of them regarding my "shadowing" I got finally a "yes" from an osteopath. WAHEY! Did 5 hours last week over 2 days with different osteos. ... everything was planned, I was supposed to hand in my notice today with work etc.  And yesterday I got a phone call from the osteo clinic telling me that they have changed their company policy due to a previous "observer" where they have seen over the last couple of weeks that patients weren't too happy with a 3rd party in the room. 

Well.. there you go. I am supposed to get some practical experience but somehow don't get anywhere .... felt totally like a failure (and of course all the IVF rubbish came up at the same time), the waterworks did work overtime yesterday, I had a row with DH about it (misunderstanding) as well.. and then we made the decision that I give work the option to either let me go down to 2 days per week working or handing in my notice .... 

Had a talk with my boss this morning, really was hard (never have been handing in my notice without another job), but boss said she's not saying "no" to the 2 days yet. She's going to have a look at the figures/plans tomorrow and will talk to her senior boss then as well.... looks like I may not get rid of that company at the end of tomorrow ...   It would be the best for me though - still having a regular income, still having more pay into my pension, maternity leave when IVF works ... 

Ach well... that's the news from me. 

Lorna/Donna: I am not going for cancellation because of all the studying, losing weight etc.  With my luck I'd only get a cancellation starting injecting in November and I really don't fancy doing EC/ET close to Christmas.... 

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi girls,
Glad to see that this thread has started up again - I was missing it!  kat i don't think I am up to speed with what is happening with you and work just now, but hope you are feeling a bit better about things, it seems to make things even worse when you fall out with DH, because sometimes the only thing that keeps you going is the thought that you are both in this together. I had a fight with mine on Sunday about buying a new house (I want to and he doesn't!!) and it really put me on a downer.
I had a bit of shock news last night from one of my oldest friends telling me that she is preg (she was always the one who said she wasn't maternal and didnt want kids etc)- I tried to be calm and philosophical about it last night but this morning I got into work and she had sent a round robin e-mail to all her friend with a scan picture - I just burst into tears at work which is not ideal!!
(to give you some background I lost a baby last year after we had an abnormal scan at 13 weeks).  So you could say it wasn't her most sensitive moment!
Anyway, I just wanted to have a wee rant! Hope you are having a good day!
Maisie x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

This is a copy (with some extras) of the post I put on the ERI thread - just not up to that thread at the moment and with more announcements due, I need to pick my moments to check in on them. They're all lovely and they so deserve they're good news - it's just hard to read some days. I'm glad you started this thread Lorna! I've also posted on a new ARGC thread over here on the IVF chit chat - the ICSI ARGC threads are huge and I thought I'd never manage the personals - just in case I do end up there. Here's what I posted over on the ERI thread:

I just spoke to the Notts consultant today and we seem to have every immune issue going. I have higher than normal NK cells, elevated NK cell activity, DH and I share an antigen and the antibodies that would protect the fetus from my immune system are too low! This is on top of the PCOS, the insulin resistance, the lowish thyroid, the Factor V Leiden AND the additional clotting issues. Part of me is wondering whether I am meant to be a mum with all these things getting in the way  . He recommends staying with the Metformin and the thyroxine and doing IVF with aspirin, clexane, prednisolone and IVIG on top of the DRs and stims. Very expensive, very stressful, not available here and not guaranteed to work - but we'll probably try anyway. We'd really like to stay with the ERI, and I'm going to contact the miscarriage consultant we saw in London to see if she might prescribe the prednisolone to take with IVF up here (cat in h*ll's chance, but I'm going to ask). Course then I'd need to persude the cons at ERI to let me take it!! No way I'd get the IVIG. Spoke to Ciara last week (before all this) and there's really no chance of us getting an NHS go and there's no movement on the private list for me - December treatment (Xmas - how lovely  !). I have a feeling it'll be London for us - Nottingham are lovely, but I'd have to source my own IVIG, travel between here and there and DUndee and they just don't do as much monitoring as the ARGC (plus there's my own live-in nurse in London,my sister  ).

On top of all this, having been getting my annual MOT on holiday (never get to docs or dentist etc for "normal" stuff in term time!), I've been referred to hospital by my GP for a suspect mole and to the breast unit by the WellWoman Clinic because of a "ropey" area in one boob (that's what the doc said!!). I can't do treatment until both of these are sorted out, so I'm stuck.

As you know, I've been feeling really low already and all this is a bit much. I will check in on you all and I may post from time to time, but I think I need to get my head down and into work (kids back next week) and get all this other medical stuff dealt with. I wish you all LOADS of luck with tx, bumps and babies - you're a brilliant bunch of people and you all deserve wonderful things.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Jan, so sorry about all that! It's really coming all at once, isn't it

  

Hope you'll get some good news soon! Do keep in touch with us!

Not too happy at the moment ... decision at work is just getting delayed and that is totally p***ing me off...  

Speak soon!
Kat[br]: 11-08-2006, 14:07:42Jan! So sorry to read about your chemical pregnancy on the other thread!!   

Don't feel like going onto the other thread at the moment (just a quick "hello" from time to time) as it seems to be a pregnancy thread just now .... and with all the big decisions I had/have to made/make the last couple of weeks and future months I am not really up for it. Bad enough to see all the pg GIRLS (!!!!) on LRT buses or babies ... you know what I mean.

Well.. handing in my notice tomorrow and will be officially FREE on 8th September. That's one day after our 5th anniversary ...  What a coincidence!!! 

Gotta go - hope you're all doing ok.

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey kat,
chin up babes, I know its hard at times to see pregnancy chat and piccies etc. Sorry work didn;t let you cut down further but you're making the right decision- stuff them.onward and upward! things will come right eventually- you never know whats round the corner 

lorna xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Honestly! Kat, I just typed a message to you and it told me my session had timed out (was only on about 10  minutes!!).

Anyway, it was just to say that I'm sorry you're having a tough time   and I hope that the dark cloud of having to quit your job has a silver lining of finding a new, wonderful one ASAP. Also to sympathis about the baby stuff - am suffering with that a bit myself.

Hope you've got something nice planned for your anniversary?
Love
Jan xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

kat

sorry to hear your having a bad time, hope it all works out for you.

jan sorry to hear your news, your really being put through the mill, thinking of you.

lorna - how you doing, when do you think you will be phoning eri is it this month or next, if its next do you know roughly when.

maise - you would think one of your oldest friend would think first but it show's nobody really understands unless they have been in your position. at least you will get all the support in the world over here, when you want it.

speak soon 

donna


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,
how we all doing? Kat, Jan hope you're both coping OK.Let us know if we can support you any better  

Donna-actually phoned the eri today for pre tx scan date as af turned up way too early this month.Only on day 24.Don't know whats going on in the old ovary department.I'm normally a 28-32 day girl and last month seemed back to normal at 28 days having been 25 days 1st month after tx.Don't think ovulauted this month so waste of time this month- pretty disgruntled really  So much for your chances being higher after a tx cycle when ttc naturally( sorry Kat and others who've can't naturally).They said your chances were higher after and hsg too... LIARS!!!! Or.Sorry.
Anyway spoke to Carmel( not seen her before) and she did a bit of tutting that if my ovaries hadn't recovered yet they might not start tx till the next month- so have to wait and see on mon at scan!When are you likely to have pre tx scan?

Jan- how's life back at work? Hope it helps to keep busy.You'll soon be the apple of some little kids eye again- do you actually get apples as a teacher 

Maisie- how are you?

Traa lovies, lorna xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

lorna, my af has been a nightmare 38 days & 35 days this time, i'm putting it down to the zoladex take a few months to regulate after that. i have to phone with next months af.

is it because you will be short protocol that would put it of for another month ? because i thought with the longer protocol they contolled your cycle so irregular af didn't matter.

hope everybody else is okay, will post more later

donna


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick note today, ladies - at lunch at work just now and having a long day today (Mexican dinner and a gig at the festival - not home until probably 11:30pm!!). 

Lorna - I didn't have any problems with the AF - she's turning up like clockwork again (and same as you, 28-32 days gal). Hope you can still start next month!!

Wonder if we could meet up again at some point? My last working day seems to be 7/9 (our anniversary) due to plantime and holiday calculation (I am gettin 5 days paid out).  

Well.. think about it. Will post more later (well... Friday!) .  

Kat


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey girls,
Hows it going?  i had a disappointing day today, just did a BFN test at work at lunchtime - Booo - It is my last round of Clomid before starting IVF in Oct, and I thought that it might have worked.  been feeling quite sick all week, sore boobs, dog tired etc, my AF is due tomorrow so might test again then, but i think its a no goer.  I hate it when you get your hopes up and they are dashed.  Feel like I have been on the emotional rollercoaster again -when will it stop?
Good job we have the festival to go to to cheer us up eh!
Anyway hope all you girls are having a better day than me....

Love Maisie


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Kat - are you meaning a non-pg get-together? If so, then I'd love to. I really like all the pg girls, but it's hard to have a good moan about not being pg (and esp about all the pg folk around us) when there are pg girls there too - actually, mainly because I like them so much and don't want them to feel like I don't think they deserve what they've got or that I'm "blaming" them in any way. Would be good to be able to feel we could say what we like without feeling bad.
What do you think?
Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls-

Maisie- sorry hon.Its hard when you're hope get up each month or each cycle depending on where you're at.No one can accuse us girls of not being positive....

kat- good that your AF's been fine.Your ovaries obviously recovered well.I'm on for a get together.

Jan-know what you mean.Hope you're ok.

hi everyone!
lorna xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Jan, totally understand (and I am sure everyone else here does feel the same way sometimes... Yes, I was thinking of a non-pg get together ... at the moment I seem to be very sensitive to pg women and babies (one girl sitting close to me - but not from my team - had her last day before maternity leave so they had the usual pink/blue balloons etc.   ). Wonder if it's just too much for my stretched psyche anyway ... handing in notice and all that stressing me out ...  

Maisie - so sorry about your BFN - we always say to wait though for the official test, but when you're on chlomid I assume you're not getting the blood tests at the clinic like us IVF girls? It may change ... if not then I keep my fingers crossed for your IVF cycle in October ... you will be cycle buddies/partly cycle buddies with Donna and Lorna then I think? 

Lorna, how are you doing hon? Appt on Monday - I'll be thinking of you (have to get the house in final shape before my mum arrives on Wednesday)!! 

Hugs to you all!! 

Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Mind if I jump threads as well and join you all on here too?

Been back on line for a few days now and catching up on all the other threads I had been following during my 2ww but feeling a bit low today as a lot of the other Jun/Jul IVF girls got their much wanted BFPs and I can't help feeling a little jealous as I see their tickers creep up every day. Anyway enough of my self pitying cr*p.

Hope you all all doing ok.

Sorry to hear about all your work issues Kat, hoping that everything works out well in the end. Try not to stress too much ( I know easier said than done). They'd better be throwing you one hell of a leaving do!!

 to Maisie for the BFN. Here's hoping for a better result on your IVF cycle. Sending lots of      for October.

   for Donna and Lorna too, hope your cycles settle down and you get to start treatment soon. Good luck for the scans.

Jan hope you are doing ok after everything you've been through in the past few weeks. Didn't realise about all the issues you'd had until I rejoined the boards. Hope everything works out for you.

Collective hug all round called for  

Hope you all have a good weekend (and at least it's better weather than yesterday). I'm off to do festival stuff today so looking forward to that. Speak soon.

Maz xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
how are we all? Out festivalling? We had a trip up to Pitlochry on frid and everytime we sat down for coffee or dinner etc a family of 2,3 or 4 kids and pregnant mums sat beside us- GET LOST!Sit beside some other schmuck! I was ok really though but did make the point to dh that they do sit beside me everywhere we go.Actually I was thinking what hard work the kids were....everyone says your own are different though don't they? 
Sympathy to you Kat- its definitely worse to cope with after a BFN.As you get nearer tx hopefully it'll fire you up again- seems to be working that way with me. 

Maz- of course you;re welcome here.Gicves us all a chance to say what we really feel without being worried about upsetting the others.its hard when your cycle buddies are all chatting about scans and nurseries- thankfully all of mine who got BFP started a seperate thread so we could keep in touch if we wanted but not rub our noses in it.

Donna- how you doing? Are you phoning in with Aug AF or Sept?My brains fuddled 

maisie- how are you coping? Hope youpre looking after yourselves. 

jan-how are you? ready for back to school? 

Suppose I'd better trim the lady garden for tomorrows scan....tum tee tum.

love lorna xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Lorna   liked the comment about the trim! Must admit I had full leg and bikini wax for my first baseline scan  

Sorry to hear that the Pitlochry trip wasn't so great. I know what you mean about them sitting next to you, happens to me too. Had the joy of sitting in a cafe on Thursday listening to 3 woman discuss one of them's wedding photos and honeymoon then the other 2 went on to tell her about the joys of having a family and the best way to breastfeed. Apart from being hacked off about it I also got really annoyed thinking how dare you assume that your friend either a) wants children or b) can have them. I then felt guilty about being in such a crabbit mood and taking it out on complete strangers.

Anyway enough of my moaning, hope the scan goes well tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is well. Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to say good luck Lorna! I do love the euphamism of "lady garden"!! Makes me laugh  .
I've been back at school a week already and it feels like I've never had a holiday. Looking forward to the long weekend in Sept already - dh and I going away as a late anniversary treat.

We're now agonising over where to do treatment again. Had pretty much decided on the ARGC in London, but a brilliant pack arrived from Notts explaining the treatment in great detail. Either way, unless we get an NHS go at Edinburgh, we're thinking of taking a break until after Xmas. This last biochem pg and all the running around in the hols has been tough. Plus, my GP reckons I'm still "post viral", so I'd like to get myself back on track. 

Getting really hacked off with the NHS list thing again, by the way. Just read on a blog about a couple who went on ERI's NHS list in Oct 2005 (8 months AFTER us) and have been told they'll probably get their NHS go in March 2007. The HFEA report on ERI says its NHS wait is 18 months. Well, my 18 months is up this month  . Am I being unreasonable on this girls? Should I just drop it and get on with treatment elsewhere?

Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jan,

I'd definitely call up about the NHS list. I went onto the list in May 2005 and was told it was 3+ years long, hence the reason I self funded in July and was planning to self fund in January (if we can save enough by then). What has everyone else been told about the ERI NHS list I was given the impression that it was so long I'd be nearly too old to be eligible by the time I got to the top. 

Tough one to call but if you should be at the top of the NHS list by now then surely they should offer you that? Any chance you could get your GP to prescribe the meds that Notts would have prescribed? I would push ERI on the NHS list status as there's nothing lost if you were planning a break and waiting until 2007 anyway. Very interested to hear what ERI say if you do call!!

We're all here if you need to talk about it.

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls-
Sorry this is so long!

should have updated you here not on t'other thread! Gist was scan ok- small haemorhagic cyst(1cm only) and possible small polyp in lining but prob a blood clot.Another scan on frid to see if its gone.Agreed to try the short protocol which sounds much better- more inconvenient for them but so what!Will start next AF day 1 or 2.

Jan- I've a cycle buddy who also calls the progesterone pessaries lady garden pellets which I like.No I don't think you're getting mad for no reason over the waiting lists.I don't understand how it works to be honest with you.I should have thought if I am at the top of the cancellation list and I went on the list in nov 2004 then you should be at the top by now.Like Maz I was told 3 yrs even as late as May this year as you know which would have meant nov 07 for us to reach the normal top. Maybe ( without wanting to fan the flames here)they shorten the list by getting people who can scrape together the money to pay and give up some of  their NHS go's so helping to shorten the list. I'm sure we'll not get to the bottom of how they might manipulate the system- as you said it may be to do with success rates. Maybe the fact that I responded well first time is counting in my favour. I do know they've already run out of money for nhs go's  as money was taken off them or so i undertsand and that my cycle aparrently was already allocated unbeknownst to me. 

Here's an interesting thign i stumbled across though.I checked out the Infertility network uk websites and read the proposals that were recommended for  clinics in Scotland to follow.I'll try and copy paste bits:-

this is about health boards who exceed the basic criteria as far as treatment age goes:-

'NHS Board Areas where access criteria are exceeded 
Argyll & Clyde Female upper age limit for treatment is 40 but 
only 2 NHS funded embryo transfers 
Forth Valley Minimum 4 years of unexplained infertility 
Greater Glasgow Female upper age limit for treatment is 40 and 
2 year minimum duration of unexplained 
infertility 
Highland Female upper age limit for treatment is 39 
Lanarkshire Female upper age limit for treatment is 40 but 4 
year minimum duration of unexplained infertility 
Tayside Female upper age limit for treatment is 40 but 4 
year minimum duration of unexplained infertility "

This is about proposed changes- note the status quo- you;re supposed to complete successive cycles in your own time frame:-

"o The first embryo transfer is the one most likely to succeed.  Therefore 
based on effectiveness and equity couples should return to the end of the 
waiting list after their first cycle. 

Options 

Status Quo 
o EAGISS states that once accepted onto an assisted conception 
programme, couples should be permitted to undergo successive cycles 
within a time frame of their own choosing  

OR 
  
Effective and Equitable Approach "

But most interesting is where your GP refers you:-

"6.1 This document does not intend to review all the areas covered in EAGISS, but 
is focussed on those Level III services delivered within the tertiary centres in 
Glasgow, Dundee, Edinburgh and Aberdeen.  At present there is no formal referral 
pathway between Boards and tertiary centres and GPs can refer patients to any one 
of the 4 centres, though it is most commonly the centre geographically closest. 
Although only these four centres offer the most specialised infertility care, it is the 
referring NHS Board which is responsible for funding this."

i.e. girls doesn;t this mean you could ask your GP to refer you else where? Don't suppose it helps with funding as it would still be lothian paying for you but I wondered if it might shorten waits eg if Dundees list is 2yrs.

Maz- as far as being a magnet for pregnant women etc today left us giggling.After the scan we stopped to pick up fringe tickets in the high street and had  a coffee. A girl came in and handed us a flier for a play called wait for it "Its a Girl!" all about 5 prenant women.We just had to laugh it off- don;t think she would have seen the irony if we'd said actually we're just back from the ivf clinic!

Oh yes- there's a new Dr they're training up( Dr Mary's left)- she had  a good old rummage trying to work out the scanner- ouch- you have been warned!
lorna xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Lorna, glad the scan went well with nothing to worry about. Don't like the sound of the new Dr though   hoping she's a little more familiar with the internal scanner by the time my second tx comes round    Not long to go now if you're on the short protocol by next AF. Will get sending you those +ve vibes to build up the stores           Hope all goes well on Friday too.

Kat how's things? Hope you're doing ok in amongst all the work hassles. Keeping everything crossed that something better comes up for you soon and that these employers will be a bit more accomodating.

Donna,Maisie hope you're both ok and keeping well.

Jan, how's things back at school? Noticed that all the little dears seem to be out on about on the LRT buses again so am suuming that everyone is back now (and isn't the traffic just wonderful; with the added bonus of Liberton Brae being closed!).

Reading over the quotes from the IF website about the Scottish clinics I can't make head nor tale of them  . Is getting treatment up to the age of 40 worth the extra agony of waiting another year on a list if you have unexpalined IF? What criteria do they actually use for NHS v self fund. We opted to self fund because of the lenghty NHS list but in reality went on both lists in May 05 and had to wait 12 months for the self-funding never mind NHS!! Anyone else understand it or should we just give up trying to? I don't have a desire to move as ERI have been good to us and it is the closest clinic but if there was a chance of earlier treatment cycles I would move as I ain't getting any younger    (offically 35 and a half last week   ).

Anyway.... Catch you all soon. 

Lots of   &   

Maz x


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi girls,
How are you all this week?  Anybody got any exciting plans for the weekend? I am going to see Snow patrol tonight - yah! And i am officially not preg so will be able to enjoy a few glasses of wine afterwards!!
I know what you mean maz about not getting any younger - I just turned 36 and am very aware that my eggs are getting a bit old -  eek.  
I had some reflexology the other night to prepare me for the IVF treatment.  It was really nice, but the lady who did it didn't know much about IVF and didn't give me much confidence about what would be the best course of action, so don't know whether to pursue it with her, or to maybe look at acupuncture as an alternative.  Anyone else tried anything like this?
Anyway, hope everyone is Ok.  Was there some talk about meeting up? if so i would be game!
Love Maisie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

busy at the moment at work and my mum arrived on Wednesday... hopefully will be able to post later this evening.

Lorna - Dr. Mary's left?? No fair! She did my EC!! Join Maz in the hope that the scans with the new doc will be better once she gets more experience!!  

Maisie - yes, I suggested a meet up with us Non pg girls at some point ... how's everyone for September? I can organise once I am out of the office (counting down to 7.9.2006 now!!  ).

Have already done a little plan for my studies (and DH revised it of course, with him having been to Uni and me not)... looks scary but I am determined to have my diploma in January 2007 (or maybe a bit later, depending whether the dates with IVF and the exam clash). 

Speak soon! 

Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just a quick hello to all. Got to get tea and head out to Snow Patrol. I'll see you there Maisie  

Hope everyone is well. Don't go overdoing things at work Kat no point bending over backwards for them when you are leaving. Hope things aren't too streesful with that and your Mum staying too.

I'd be up for a meet up in September if you are ok with organising this Kat? Will let you know what dates I'm around. We're you thinking a weekend or a week night?

Will post more at weekend.

Hugs 
Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Geeessshhh... just had a hard attack averted ... now I know how parents feel!!! 

I booked a megabus trip for my mum to Perth and told her that she'll have to take the bus from P&R to the city centre and the other way back. 

My mum's English is fairly good, she's been on the MacBackpackers tours twice now for a weekend each, she's been to Las Vegas with 2 of her friends (whose English is about the same level as hers) earlier this year and she usually gets around.

Anyway, she was supposed to arrive at Edinburgh at 6:30pm today (which would have gotten her home by about 7 - 7:30pm). By 8pm my mum was still not here and I got fairly worried ... tried to phone megabus (and guess what - their line's not manned after a certain time I think!!) and DH in the end phoned Perth Police at 8:05pm - just to check if anyone collapsed or had an accident. Well... they confirmed that no person was taken to the hospital ... but ... there's a traffic jam on the road to Edinburgh and that could have held up the bus. 

When my mum returned at 8:20pm I had a funny feeling in my tummy and I am sure I gained a couple more grey hairs!!!!      It's just the foreign language and being at a new place (and that stupid P&R system with megabus in Perth!!!!!) that got me worried ... probably should have known she wouldn't have any trouble and would have phoned us if she needed help ...of course our Onetel box played up again today - which meant nobody could have left a message on our answer machine and my mum left her new mobile here - and I phoned her old number and always got the mailbox. These 3 factors just added to my worries!!! 

Anyway... she's back, all happy and sore feed from walking around Perth etc... and in bed now. 

*****

Happy to organise the meet in September. Anyone having an objection to a coffee/tea and cake bit instead of an evening meal?  And any dates you CANNOT make? 

Let me know. 

I am off to bed now ... have to calm down my heart rate a little more...


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi kat,
mothers- what a worry they are to us!Just the kind of thign my mum does to me unintentionally!At least she's safe and sound. I completely understand your jealous phase and feeling thin skinned- I've been like that on and off since my BFN.I think its probably normal- just everyhting comes to the surface when you're emotionally raw.then when you lump other stuff on- its less easy to cope with than normal.Hang in there!Hope my talk of starting tx again deosn't upset- just say if it does.
I'm feeling miserable again tonight- all tearful and depressed with no apparent reason and not even PMTish! i suspect the IVF coming up is at the bottom of it though....

Maz- don't let my ramblings about funding grind you down-its definiteky not straight forward- i just thought some of those points might help someone to beat the system if they were unable to pay for more tx etc.
Snow patrol- lucky things-I stupidly got tickets for keane in impulse then heard thier new album- pants- and didn;t wan tto go.thankfully they've cancelled gig!

on for a meet with lots of tea(mint!) and cake.I'll be having tx by sept fingers crossed so apologise now if I'm bloated or sobbing into my chocolate cake!

lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Lorna,

    those waterwork just start out of nowhere ... I know that. Just let it out - it's just the whole anticipation thing for the next cycle. And no - I don't have problems with you talking about starting tx again - it's more the baby pics and bumps that I have problems with just now.

Sooo... looks like tea/coffee and cake .. and maybe we'll try that Cafe at the gallery again? Carrot cake ... YUMMIE!!! (and I could combine that with another walk along water of leith walk - my mum walked yesterday from Balgreen Library down to Ocean Terminal ... beautiful walk!!! Absolutely sore feet/legs though!   

Snow Patrol - yep, would have probably liked to go ... as for Keane - I quite like their songs, but not sure which album they are from (downloading from I-net). 

Well.. going to say "boooboo" now ... CSI is on (LivingTV). 

Night night!!  

Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

I know _exactly_ what you mean about feeling thin skinned. Really having a tough time with bumps and babies just now, after the biochem pg, but also fretting constantly about upsetting pg people by saying the wrong thing or not joining in as enthusiastically as I think I should with congrats and baby talk etc. Went round to see the baby of my mc friend on Friday, along with the other mc friend who's due in Oct. It was lovely - the wee girl is gorgeous and my friend is obviously over the moon and very relieved to have her out and well. Can't help feeling a bit sad and wistful about being the one left behind tho'. Then my friend who's pg after 5 failed IVFs called - again, delighted to hear from her and so pleased she's doing well, but still there's the voice saying "it should be me too, it should be me too". 

Kat - what a worry with your mum!!! Presumably she doesn't have a mobile phone? We had the same with my dad once. He was meant to fetch my mum from the airport and I got a call saying she'd been waiting for an hour and he wasn't there. Checked their house and noone there, phone his mobile and got no answer (he'd switched it off!). Panicked! Turned out some ducks had decided to wander about at the big roundabout near the airport and there were huge tailbacks round the bypass . Hope your mum is being a comfort and distracting you. Have been thinking of you with the job change and all - hope you're being kind to yourself as it's a stressful time.

Lorna - plaster, hmmm. After our dry-rot repairs I was finding plaster for months - and in places that it really should never have gotten to. All the work was at the front of the flat and they'd put up polythene sheets over the doors and we'd shut off the whole of the back of the flat, but I still found plaster dust in a closed cupoboard on the other side of _four_ closed doors from the plaster-work. Hope it's all settling down. Won't be long now till you're DRing again. Of course you shouldn't feel worried about talking about your tx on here - we all know what it's like and we're here to listen.

Maisie - very jealous about the wine (I'm on Metformin and can't drink), but much sympathy on the not-pg front and the age (I'm 37). Still, my mc friends are 41 and 44 and just had/having their 1st babies - and one of their midwives just delivered twins from a 49 year old! Compared to that we're kids!

Maz - don't get me started on the waiting lists. Was speaking to my IVF friend the other day and a friend of hers at Edinburgh did a private tx, got pg, had a blighted ovum and immediately got offered an NHS slot, having been told before her private tx that she had another 18 months to wait! Maybe these are misunderstandings along the way and there IS a fair system in place, but it sometimes doesn't feel like it when you're the one waiting . The rules on where you do NHS treatment is that you can do it at any of the Scottish hospitals, but you wait the same time as the people in your health area. So us Edinburgh girls could do NHS tx at Dundee, but we'd still have to wait for funding from Lothian Health. That's my understanding anyway. It's only if we actually moved into Dundee's health area that we could take advantage of the shorter wait.

Really up for a meet up - am out on the night of 9 Sept and away for the Sept weekend (15-18 Sept) but here the rest of the time. Coffee/cake is good, as long as it's outwith school hours (can get away at 4 most days - in theory ).

Back to the planning folder!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,
Hope you are all alright.  I am fine - looking forward to a weekend away in Loch Lomond for me and DH's 3rd wedding anniversary.  I am cool for meeting in Sept -weekends eves are a bit tied up with birthdays and stuff, but a week night or weekend day would be good for me...

Maz  - how did you enjoy snow patrol? I thought they were fab.  We were miles away from the stage, but saw them on the big screen. It was a great atmosphere eh! or maybe that was because of the vodka and cranberry that i sneaked in with me!

Silver - thanks for the reassurances about age - I always love it when i hear about older women who are preggers, in fact I am so obsessed with it, if I am reading an article about an actress or someone I always take away the ages of her children form her age to see how old she was when she had them!  So thumbs up to Felicity Huffman and Susan Sarandon, and boo to young mums reese weatherspoon and Kate Winslet! Does anyone else do this or is it just me?

Kat - Hope you have calmed down after your mum worries.  I love that walk down the water of leith too - we live near Balgreen, and it is lovely to walk there to Stockbridge.  Carrot cake in the gallery sounds fab!

Lorna - hope you are feeling prepared and positive about your treatment.  I have to contact the clinic after my period comes in sept, so will be a wee bit behind you.

Anyway have a good wednesday, better go and do some work now...

Maisie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Right, ladies ... let's get started with the planning then...  

How are you ladies for Saturdays afternoons? I am definitely out for the 16th and 30th but else available after the 7th - how about you? 

Just give me a quick run down if you're available? 

Lorna - do I have to book for the Cafe? Don't think so but not sure? 

Feeling a bit headachey just now ... maybe going for a movie later tonight ... 

HUGS

Kat

PS: Thanks for the comments/thoughts regarding my mum ... she's fine, I am fine, was just a little worry. She's now up in Inverness by herself (with megabus again, but no P&R this time!!!) and doing fine. I know she can survive by herself ... it was just several factors coming together that evening!!


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

How about the 23rd then? I can't do the 16th either and I'm out on the 9th now. We're a busy bunch!
Speaking of that - off to another rucksack of marking  . Will return to check on you all later.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

How's things?

Kat, glad to hear that all is well with your Mum etc.. and she's been allowed out exploring again   Sorry you were having such a bad evening that day. Enjoy the movie if you do go out tonight  

Maisie, Snow Patrol were fab weren't they! We were a bit further back standing by the track as well. I could still see the stage though. Was singing away to my hearts content, it was great. How did yu get away with the vodka, jammy thing. Girl in front of us got her coke bottle taken off her. Personally I was so cold I was on hot chocolate all night  

Jan, sorry you've been feeling a bit   with all the bumps and babies stuff. It's so hard to try and get a balanced day sometimes when emotions are all over the place. You sound snowed under at work too (my DH used to be a teacher and I remember the piles of marking all over the house   )

Lorna, Hope you're feeling a bit more upbeat about treatment starting, sending you    

Donna, hope all is well, haven't heard from you in a few days?

Anyway planning ..... I'm up for meeting up and the 23rd would be good for me too if that date suits everyone too. This carrot cake is sounding good. Which gallery are we talking about though. I'm assuming either the Dean or the Modern Art?? 

Best scoot and finish making tea (I put the pan on for the pasta ages ago!). Looking forward to meeting up with everyone.

Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

mazv said:


> Anyway planning ..... I'm up for meeting up and the 23rd would be good for me too if that date suits everyone too. This carrot cake is sounding good. Which gallery are we talking about though. I'm assuming either the Dean or the Modern Art??


Ah ... now ... there you got me ... it's either of them!  Lorna will be able to help out here.

So far it looks good for 23rd ... hope Donna, Lorna, Maisie and the others (do we have others - they are all so quiet!!  ) can make it too.

Well... not been to the cinema, both DH and I are knackered from work ... so have a quiet night in.

Probably off to bed in a mo - hope you're all doing fine.

Kat[br]: 30-08-2006, 21:49:10*Sorry, Ladies - DH just informed me that we're away in Sheffield on 23rd .... looks like October then!!* 

How's everyone in October? I am available (I think - will check with DH after work) any saturday but the 21st.

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

sounds like you're all keeping out of mischief for a change 

Glad its into october now for meeting up as was likely to be my EC around the 23rd sept.May well be a basket case by october swiftly followed by the rest of you about to start! It was the gallery of modern art we met at Kat and no you don't have to book it- its got more tables too than the dean gallery which is the one opposite. Glad you;re Mums been allowed out unsupervised again  

Been really depressed recently- not so much about tx starting as being quite ill with ME again and having millions of things going on just now all of which are stressful.Hope I'm back on track now  ready to start tx again I think - so far more relaxed than last time which has to be good.Something has to go right for us.

Shame Donna and Maise are behind me for tx- how're you feeling  about it girls?

jan- you're bound to be thin skinned just now.We do sympathise even if our particular problems are different.Hope you didn't work too hard on marking 

Maz-snow patrol sounded great form all accounts.I'm liking the hot chocolate thing- sounds like me comfort before pleasure! I'm 37  as well as Jan- I;ve got friends older than me who conceived their first child older than I am now.There's still hope for us all!  

love to everyone,
lorna xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

If we are into October then the only Saturday's I can do are the 14th & 28th (still on holiday in the US on the 8th & at a wedding on the 21st). Sorry. Hope we can arrange something.

Lorna, sorry to hear you've been feeling ill. Try and take it easy before you start treatment, when do you start d/r? Or have you started already. I think I've lost track of where everyone is.

Hope everyone else has had a good day.   It's been much warmer thankfully   but I wasn't exactly  dressed for it today. Was so cold last night I put the heating on and then was into my socks, boots and cardigan today  

Speak soon,

Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Really sorry to hear you've been having a bad time Lorna . I'm still a bit "post-viral" after my arthritis bug thing and it's a horrible feeling, so I can't imagine how tough it must be to have much worse than that and for far longer. I understand that ME can be something that brings feelings of depression anyway, before you have to address IVF etc on top of it. Much, much sympathy - always a shoulder here to be wet if you need it. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that you keep on the upward track for your cycle and that it's good news for a change   .

I can't do 21st Oct either - I shall be down south looking after my niece on her first half term (age 4, bless her). 14th or 28th are the best for me too - earlier than that and I'll be preparing for parent consultations (11/12 Oct). What a busy lot we are!

Know what you mean about the weather Maz - I went out with my jumper on over a vest top and was regretting it by lunchtime (vest top not decent enough for work so I couldn't strip down). It'd be nice if September was warm and sunny - ease the darker evenings and mornings .

Kat - not long to go till you can have your freedom (well, briefly anyway) - hope work isn't getting you down too much. And hope your mum's behaving herself. Have you ever read the A A Milne poem-

James James Morrison Morrison Wetherby George Dupree, 
Took great care of his mother though he was only three, 
James James said to his mother, "Mother," he said, said he,
"You must never go down to the end of the town without consulting me".

 My dad used to read it to me when I was wee and we still joke about it. If I call and he's not there, when we eventually speak he'll tell me he was "at the end of the town" and I'll say "without consulting me?". If you don't know it, the poem continues in an unfortunate way: James' mother gets lost. Made me think of your mum . Poor woman - of course she wasn't lost at all - just stuck in traffic .

Anyway, on that note - I'm off to tidy the house, since it's been a bit neglected since I've been back at work. Hate hosuework - hate it, hate it  [stamps foot].
Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the support girls.Feeling better today so fingers crossed. Thank god i don't have to d/r properly for the short cycle- that sent me doolally last time!

Jan- loving the poem and the fact you had non regulation clothes under your jumper.House work is awful- just seems to be never ending ( maybe its the dog...)I've still got a fab cleaner who's been helping me since I was too ill to do anything.Sadly she won;t be coming when we move house and I can't really justify it now as an essential- dh actually begged her on his knees.... 
A 4 yr old niece- what a cute age- is she at school already or pre school? Dh's niece made us try out her new big trampoline last week- well to say my pelvic floor felt distinctly flappy is an understatement (TMI).

Maz- I was freezing this week till today- flaming sweltering in town.i hate it when  the end of summer comes - think i;m defo a spring/early summer girl when everythings full of promise- so much for our spring miracles cycle buddy thread though!
As for oct dates- nothing set in stone yet pending tx- if its bfn we'll go on holiday but apart from moving nothing else planned- yet!

I stupidly followed the link Joe put on the main thread and stumbled onto the pregnancy thread- so thats where the edinburgh girls are lurking....do we know donna young and i;ve forgotten

not many working days left Kat- are you still feeling positive about the change?

lorna xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there Lorna,

Hope you're doing those PF exercises - ". . . and clench, 2, 3, 4"!  No going on that trampoline once you're on tx, now [wags finger].

Donna joined the ERI thread when already quite pg, but then the pg girls kind of went quiet a short while after. Interesting to know they've got their own thread too - I'm pleased they too have somewhere to let off steam and share news etc. I was feeling worried that my frequent "can't deal with babies and bumps just now" may have been taken as me trying to hint - which it totally wasn't, I just genuinely find that really tough just now - and where else can you talk about it but here. I actually mentioned it in a post on the ERI thread recently, saying that I'd be mortified if anyone felt they couldn't talk about their pgs there anymore (esp now that we've got this thread) but noone mentioned it subsequently, so either it's all OK or everyone hates me . Over-sensitive? Moi? 

Really, seriously feeling the "everyone's pg thing" just now though. My pg friend at school is now only a month off giving birth and every break and lunchtime is filled with more pg chat (parenting classes have started now) as everyone wants the news. Of course, it's totally natural and she deserves her time - it's just that even seeing her, with her beautiful bump, hurts just now. I'm meeting with the 2 mc girls next week again, along with the wonderful woman who leads the mc support group I go to. I'm the only one of the three of us who hasn't sprogged/isn't pg and the contrast is hard sometimes when all the talk is of pg and babies.

Hope noone else made the mistake of reading the "no IVF for obese women" thing on the BBC online - the HORRIBLE things that were said about infertile couples being selfish and sponging in the response section made me cry first and then feel absolutely furious. People writing things as if having babies was a luxury item like alloy wheels or a flashy telly and we were thoroughly selfish for wanting our wonky reproduction fixed. Folk saying that since smokers and drinkers had payed extra tax they should get NHS treatment but we shouldn't. Resisted the urge to reply saying that as I'd smoked and enjoyed the odd drink now and then in the past, could I not use my own tax for treatment . People receive plastic surgery for non-life-threatening conditions on the NHS because of the psychological effect of disfigurement - I think IVF should be treated in the same way.

OK - soap box away for the weekend. Now, you lot, before I go I'm going to be a bit teacher-ish . Can we not manage a get-together sometime before October? There must be an evening in September (or a Friday afternoon?) when we can all meet up. Sounds like we all need cheering up and Lorna's going to be in tx again and will need distracted . . . what do you say? Go on - you know you want to !

Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Jan,
its no wonder you're feeling preg talk difficult and upsetting just now -you sound like you're surrounded by it- typical after your mc's.You don't have to apologise for not being able to handle it. I didn't read the stuff about obesity and IVF though Mum mentioned it- people are pig ignorant about IF- so glad I steered clear- what is wrong with people and their small minds?!!!

I don't thinkl the girls went quiet on the other thread because of you silly! Its more likely they're hanging out on the pregnancy thread where they can be excited without worrying about the rest of us.it hasn't always been the chattiest of threads- think people just dip in and out when they need to- apart from the core few going through tx/ttc at any one time.

I agree about meeting up-surely we can find an evening/late pm in sept? Anyone manage a day in the week beginning 18th sept? Purely selfish reason- dh may well be in ireland and I'll prob be starting stims that week.....

lorna xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

I can do the evening of the 18th (will just have been to Ninewells that afternoon to discuss satellite IVF with them!) and the 20, 21 and 22. Can do any of these days from 4.30 on with enought notice - we could always do an early dinner or a late coffee and cake?
Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

So far i can do any of those too Jan.What about the 18th so you can tell us all about your dundee appt? Early tea or cake/coffee suits me.Kat, Donna, Maz,Maisie and everyone else how's about you? 
lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Thank Crunchie it's Friday   Been a long week at work and it's still 4 weeks until my hols   Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend.

I'm off on the 18th so that day would be great for me for meeting up. I'm happy to go with the concensus whether it's coffee/cake or early tea. Mind you I'm still off coffee after my IVF, kind of lost the taste for it  

Have a great weekend all. I'll post more later.

Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya, Ladies,

Jan, it's not your fault (and the other thread is not quiet - I got lots of "new post confirmations" in my mailbox). I have been a bit thin skinned as well. And to be honest ... there was a LOT of baby and pg talk lately on that thread!!!!  

I am fine with meeting up ... and the 18th would be ok for me ... just have to check where to go. Think the Gallery has been closing fairly sharp-ish around 5pm... am I right, Lorna?  I'll have a look into that. 

Shall we keep the 18th in mind though? 

Had my going away evening yesterday and got a bit tipsy I think (still could talk and walk straight but my eyelids went a bit fluttery...   ). My colleagues just kept buying me WKD Cherry bottles...   

Not sure what's planned for today ... hope for a lazy day now that it's looking to rain (so no St. Andrews and East Neuk) but not sure what my mum wants to do.

Speak later ... still half asleep and need a cuppa soon! 

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

How are you all?

18th sep sounding good.Modern art gallery does close at 5pm though.Mind you so will most places serving coffee and cake.What time can you all make?

Kat-   at your eyelids fluttering with the tipsiness

Maz- great to have a holiday to look forward to- be here before you know it 


moonie xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I'm fine - got my FREEDOM back (well... 1/2 of it) - my mum's on her flight back home.  She's not bad, not giving me a hard time about messy house etc. But I moved out when I was 18 years old and have been living on my own/with boyfriends/DH since ... that's scary 14 years!!! And I always feel obliged to do something with her (Museum, walks etc.) even if I feel more like a lazy day.  Again, she doesn't ask for entertainment, but I think everyone reacts like that if you have friends/family around. 

Second freedom will be coming at Thursday at 1pm!!!  Only working on Wednesday and 1/2 day on Thursday ... and that's me. Full time studies, here I come!!! (well... we'll see ... probably need a part time job somehow come October). 

Lorna - those fluttering eyelids were not for flirting purposes ... HONEST!!!    Nawh, seriously - couldn't think of a better description at that point. 

Hope you all had a great weekend - speak soon! 

Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

How's things?

Glad you had a nice weekend with your Mum Kat, but it is a bit of a relief when you can get your own space back again. I know what you mean about trying to keep them entertained, I'm like that when my MIL comes up to visit. Hope you're looking forward to leaving work on Thursday. It'll be the best thing for you, chance to do something else with your life instead  

I'm still up for the 18th if others can make it. There's always Starbucks etc.. for coffee as I think they are open until later. Or there is a nice coffee/wine bar on Lothian Road that I go to quite a bit. It does coffee, cake/lunch type food until 6ish then converts to a wine bar for evening but still serves coffee and tea if you want. Does nibble type food too such as nachos and tapas. It's really central if that suits people (but not quite so cultured as the Art gallery, as the Ambassador sauna and Bottoms Up 'dance' club are across the road     )

Hope everyone had a good weekend. I was pampering DH for his birthday but in reality it was really all for me. Managed to get him out into the shops for some wardrobe overhaul, the retail therapy was great. I enjoyed it more than him, mind you he usually prefers red hot needles in the eyeballs over a visit to Gap, Next et al.. 

Speak soon,

Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Going to check Wednesday after work how long the Chocolate Soup at Hunters Square is open...


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey girls,
both places sound good for the 18th though parking is a bit harder at the Royal Mile.
Great news about Jambo- bet she never thought it would be her and 5 times later here she is.Should give us all hope 
We're off to northumberland for 2 nights tomorrow then straight back for a wedding on sat- will speak soon,
love lorna xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Chocolate soup sounds marvellous - in fact chocolate anything is good for me! Not as bad as my mum though. In the days before late night garages and supermarkets, a chocolate craving came upon her and she ate the dog's fortified "doggy" chocolate drops  ! My apt at Ninewells is at 1.30, so adding 1/2 an hour for lateness and 1/2 an hour for the apt and another hour and a half to get back, I should be back in Edinburgh by 4ish.
Oooh - I feel hungry now!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Mmmmmm I love Choc Soup,. Great idea Kat. I'm up for that if it's open early evening.

Have a nice break Lorna and enjoy the wedding at the weekend (hope the weather improves); you can always try thermals under the floaty summer dress    

Jan forgot to wish you luck for your appoint on the 18th. Hope all goes well.

Hope everyone else is good.

Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

D'oh!!! Forgot to check with Choc Soup. Will call them tomorrow though and let you know.

As for parking, Lorna - It's probably best to park in either Chambers Street or down at Market Street. Both are a fairly quick walk from Choc Soup (try Market Street first - I believe they charge you on Chambers Street now). 

Just read Jayne's good news on the other thread - that makes the stats for IVF girls better again, isn't it? 

Hope you're all doing well... I am totally tired (have been staring at the screen to check 11,000 records (lines in Excel spreadsheet) ... gack! 

Not officially on "the plans" tomorrow for work, probably just doing HR stuff and then explain my boss where to order which stationery etc.    Will be there from 9 - 12:30pm and then be off to the other building for my "last supper" at that company ... meeting a friend there. 

And then ... around 2pm ... FREEEDOM!!!    

Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Kat

Just want to say have a fantastic afternoon (after 2pm)       Will be thinking of you as I'm heading to ERI (have to go for work this time, which'll be weird as all me recent visits have been as a patient).

Hope you get some chill time away from working before you start the student life.

See you all on the 18th (if Choc Soup is open   )

Maz x


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi girls,
How are you doing?
I haven't writen for a while as work has been so busy, and i haven't been able to get an internet connection at home just now.  I am OK to come on the 18th too, and chocolate soup sounds fine - I am qulite central so anywhere is good for me.  
Me and DH had a stressful night last night as our wee cat went missing and I thought she had gone for good.  I know its silly to get so attached, but she is my baby substitute, so I was awake half the night waiting for her to come home, which she did at about 3 am!
Anyway how is everyone else? Kat - bet you are glad to have finished work.  What are you going to be studying?
Maz - I know what you mean about getting DH to the shops - its DH's 40th birthday this weekend and I bought him a whole new outfit for his present as he would not even contemplate going to a shop and buying anything for himself - Good job I have such good taste!!
Jan - how was things at Ninewells?
Anyway hope everyone is well,

Maisie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just phoned Chocolate Soup (didn't have the time yesterday really ... was our 5th (!!!) anniversary (and my last working day ... what a coincidence!!  )

Anyways... CHOC SOUP is open from 8am - 7pm (but they start clearing at 6:30pm). Is that ok for your ladies?

Just phoned EFREC as DH got some information yesterday I didn't agree with. Dr Raja told us that I would phone in with my November AF for December d/r - the nurse who spoke to DH yesterday said to phone in December? Hope not - we're hoping to go to Germany for a week or so to exchange presents and avoiding Royal Mail taking ages again to deliver Christmas presents for my nephew!!!

Also - we tried to figure out where we are on the NHS list and DH was told that they have used all funds until April next year!!!! So we wouldn't know until April where we are. Somehow that kinda stinks ... that would be year 2 for us ... I kinda suspected that we wouldn't get funding until mid 2008 anyways ... but that would mean a long wait for just 1 free cycle?

Maisie - I have been doing a distant learning course for a Diploma in Sports Therapy since February 2005 ... realised that with IVF being in January I HAVE to take the chance to sit the final exam (I only need 1 more practical module and that's me) in January and for that I need to study everything from module 1 to module 12 ... that's why I have taken out the time from work (asked them to work for 2 days a week but they wouldn't let me ... would have been only until February ...   ).

Trying to catch up with the house a bit after having 2 houseguests since mid-August (2 different visits) so have done some washing today ... but as it was supposed to be a lazy day I think that'll be me for the rest of today .. have to do some more phone calls about part time job and trip to London to visit a friend etc. 

*Let me know if you're ok with Chocolate Soup on the 18th! *

Hugs to you all.

Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi girls

just back from blackpool & checking in quickly before we go to dundee for the weekend.

will catch up properly on monday

donna


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Donna, hope you had a good time in Blackpool. Now you're off to Dundee, you are a busy little thing at the moment. How long have you go to go before you start treatment?

Kat, forgot it was your anniversary yesterday too. Hope you and DH had a lovely evening. Sorry to hear about the conflicting info from ERI hope they make their minds up about it! I've been told to call in with my Jan AF, which means a Feb/Mar cycle and I was 4 weeks behind you on my recent treatment cycle. Mind you I just missed the quota for the Jan/Feb cycle so hopefully you made it into the earlier one instead.

Maisie, good to hear from you again. Sorry to hear about your anxieties over the wee one, she'll be grounded for a week for staying out so late   It's not silly at all to get attached, that's the whole point of having a pet. I'd love a cat but DH is allergic to them (and he doesn't like dogs) so I can't even have a substitute   Hope you have a good weekend for DHs birthday, how's he coping with entering a new decade?

Lorna, hope you had a good time down in Northumberland and had time to unwind and forget about things for a while.

Jan, hope you're doing ok and work isn't too stressful now that term is well and truly in full swing.

Need a bit of advice ladies....Got my letter from the unit yesterday telling me that my treatment was unsuccesful   , no sh*t I hadn't noticed       Standard letter offering me access to a follow up appointment and counsellling if I want it. I decided in July that there was no point in having an appointment as what were they going to tell me... um it didn't work and we don't know why? Now I'm thinking maybe I should go for the appointment as they might offer to do further tests or advise on what else we should be doing to increase our chances. Anyone got any words of wisdom on whether a follow up is a positive thing or not? I really don't want to attend if all it means is stressing about getting out of work for it to spend 15mins being told it didn't work, the waiting list is still huge and you'll still be too old for NHS by the time you get to the top of the list so get saving for round 2.

Anyway enough of my negativity (sorry). I'm fine for the 18th and Choc Soup is good for me too. What time were we thinking about? 4.30, 5 or later? Maybe just whenever we can get there? How will I recognise anyone? Just thought about that one! Wear a badge, carry a carnation?? I'll try and change my avatar from the cookie monster to something that actually looks like me, that might help!

Hugs to all

Maz x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi maz

a just a quicky before i go, i felt the same as you about the follow up consultation. i put it off until recently (month or so before next tx) i felt it was the right time to discuss it & find out the best plan of action for next time. i like you thought what are they going to say except it failed which i already knew, but i actually found it informative & it has me all geared up for the next cycle (which i hopefully will be phoning in with me sept af next week).


donna


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Maz,

have to agree with Donna. We actually asked for the appointment before we got the letter. 
We thought they may be able to tell you why the embryos didn't hold on (they didn't) and to check if the next treatment will be different - different drugs/dosages (they won't change anything). 

Be prepared to be told to lose weight (or gain weight, depending which category you fall into) but don't feel bad about it. Checking with all our  girlies here this seems to be their standard answer if they don't know why it didn't happen.

I am still trying to lose the 1 stone Dr Raja suggested ... maybe that makes a difference. 

You will feel that you have tried everything to start with the best "requirements" once you had your talk, even though you may be in the same situation as me and they cannot tell you what went wrong.

We didn't know until that meeting how many   (frosties) we have.

Gotta go - speak to you all soon.

Kat

PS: Meeting up ... maybe should aim for 4:30pm/5pm so we have enough time?


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Maz - liked the bit about not recognsing each other at chocolate soup.  I was going to look out for a purple monster looking girl eating a large cookie! I don't look very much like Thelma from scoobie doo either...she is much more glam than me! DH is still behaving like a 19 year old even though he has just turned 40 - maybe when we finally get our baby he will grow up!
Kat -your diploma sounds really interesting, must be nice to have some time off to study, so you can structure your own days and not have to do the old 9-5 stint.
By the way a friend of mine from work who had IVF at ERI has just had twins this weekend - a boy and a girl- and are all doing really well, so lots of hope there for us lot.
Hope you are all OK, i am cool to meet at 4.30 at choc soup as I am not working next monday - hurrah!
Love M


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi girlies,

a bit miffed ... was told that Dr Raja's dates were incorrect, so I am going to phone with December AF unless there are cancellations for December tx. 

Not sure if I should be happy or not ... would mean I would take injections during exam but won't have to fear that the exam date is clashing with the EC/ET.  On the other hand this means that my holiday plans for December are kinda messed up, as I cannae book anything for Germany really .... unless it's really close to Christmas.   

Hope everyone is doing ok.

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Kat, feeling suitably   on your behalf. Had hoped that it wouldn't be Dec but had suspected it might be as I know I'm only 4 weeks behind you in the cycle and I'm not calling until Jan. Dr Raja is lovely but it is a bit of a c*ock up to tell you the wrong dates. Might not seem a lot to them but it is a HUGE deal to us. Really hope it doesn't screw up you're travel plans. Sending lots of      that AF actullay appears at a date that suits and doesn't clash with exam or travel.

Maisie, glad to hear you had a good weekend and your DH had a good b'day. 19 eh? Makes him about a year older than mine   Have to admit that the description of the purple monster with the cookie is probably fairly apt. I do love cookies and have a particularily fetching blotch on my cheek at the moment so I'm probably going to be fairly easy to recognise  . Lovely news about your friend too.

Donna/Kat thanks for the advice about the appointment. I took the letter into work today so I could phone up and make an appoint. just didn't have time though so will try and do this tomorrow. I'm glad you both found it a positive thing, I'll try and go in with that attitude too. Also prepared for the 'you must lose weight talk'   on weight watchers and lost 5.5lbs so far, this puts me back to pre IVF weight , which unfortunatley is still 3 BMI points above 'normal'     Not a total disaster but still not great when you're only 5'1''

That's how you'll recognise me I'll be the short   with the big spot, stuffing cookies in her face ! 4.30 is good for me too as I'm off on the Monday aswell. Have booked myself in for my first ever reflexology session that morning so I should also be stress free and serenely calm.

Lorna, hope the wedding went well. Do tell us all about it. You could bring the photies on Monday if you have any. I do love a nice wedding photie to pour over (such a girl I know   )

Jan, how are you? You've been a bit quite recently. Hope you're doing ok.

Ok, must go and put kettle on as dying for a cuppa. Had to work late as I was giving a presentation this evening and didn't get home until 8.40 (been on the phone & FF ever since).

Hugs to all,

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls!
sorry not been on- first chance I've had since got back.Northumberland was lovely- was just getting into the swing of relaxing when we came home- always the way huh Lovely long walks on the beaches, tea rooms of course and a few castles in between, oh and a boat trip where a wave soaked me dh and dog-poor pet was very drookit  Wedding was lovely and warm and Aberdour castle was a lovely setting- great views over the forth to edinburgh.Whats more is they had a chocolate fountain running all day.....oops 

Af has started and going in for scan and start drugs( short protocol) tomorrow.Here we go- feeling much more relaxed than last time-so grateful not d/r this time.Start with stims..... 

I'm on for Chocolate soup at 4.30? or was it 5? I'm 5' 4" with dark  shoulder length hair which flicks out who needs to still lose a stone but hasn't.Also spotty- what do we all sound like- we should all be less negative about our appearance- women! 

Kat- don't give up hope of a cancellation appointment( all of you).Keep phoning Ciara at the beginning of a month- apparently thats when they have most cancellations.They don't give anything away until they have something definite to tell you.You never know.I would have been having tx in dec as I was a month ahead of you guys so you must be near the top of the cancellation list. Its rubbish having gotten your hope up though.Concentrate on your career plans and the time will go in quicker than you think Happy belated anniversary!   

Maz- i found the follow up useful too.Double check everything about your cycle and about your embryos/sperm etc.there is plenty of miscommunication!If you responded well to the protocol they're unlikely to change it unless you request something different.I said i didn't like the d/r phase as it knocked me for 6 so they immediately offered the short protocol even though i responded well on the long. The long protocol suits them as they can have EC on specific days. You can ask for your favourite dr. 


Maisie- so glad you got pussy back.i know what its like when your pet disappears- most recent was our much loved dog ran away in Northumberland chasing rabbits- eventually got him back but brings back bad memories of other incidents.No-one is more attached to their pet than me so you can relax  Your dh has just beaten mine to 40. I buy most of his clothes too- well you;ve got to have standards don't you? 

Donna- how was Blackpool?Hope you had a good time.Did you do the roller coasters etc?Love em! When is AF due for tx 

Jan- how are you doing my pet?Hope you have a good meeting with Ninewells on Mon and  it gets you moving forward again.Looking forward to hearing all about it.

hi everyone else.

lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick note - totally exhausted after a day bussing around in the city. Have registered with 2 temp agencies, had my eye test done and got PVC cloth for our Crop (Scrapbooking get-together). Left home at 9am and returned 5:20pm. Now I am totally zonked and still have to cook dinner!!!  

Will be at Chocolate Soup, HUNTERS SQUARE (has nicer seating areas!!) at 4:30pm. See you ladies there!! 

Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

I've had a horrible day  . AF was late again (due yesterday) and hadn't turned up this morning, so I dutifully peed on a stick and got another v faint positive (stronger than last month, but nothing to shout about). Was so sure I'd get another BFN that I went to the EPU rather than embarass myself at EFREC again (sure they think I made the last two up). However, getting in on the actual day obviously made the difference and I called at lunchtime to get a level of . . . 12  . So def pg, but def not going to work. I dare anyone to come up with a story of a friend who had an HCG of 12 at 4+2 and went on to have a healthy baby (or a baby at all!)  . Had to call from the disabled loo at school and then go straight back into lunchtime fall-out diplomacy in my class - I could probably get a job with the UN  ! Got to go back on Thursday am for a retest to make sure it's going - nurse said it was to check it wasn't just a very early pg, but I know better - they're wanting to make sure it's on it's way out properly and won't be hanging around to give me problems!

So I called Ciara this afternoon to let them know and also to say that I seriously doubt straight IVF is our answer (not to mention a waste of a go someone else could have). She was so nice. I was kind of pleased to be telling her, in a wierd way, cos maybe they'll know I'm not nuts now. She's going to have a chat with Dr Tay and I've to call back and let her know how Thursday goes. I asked about donor eggs - funnily enough, no immune symptoms this time round which is why I had no idea I was pg. V early losses like this can often be genetic. Problem is, I'd need both treatments since I def seem to have immune issues too! 

Anyhow, now I not only feel a fraud on the ERI thread but on FF altogether - can't be a proper infertile if I manage to get pg 2 months in a row! I swear - there was two years of nothing after the last proper mc - just very irregular af and a suspicion that I may occasionally have been a very little pg. Not that I'm a great deal pg just now - feels very weird wandering around thinking I'm pg but it's doomed - and that this may well be part of the cause of some of the irregular afs. Lord knows how many times I've been a wee bit pg?!

Anyhow - I'm actually not feeling too bad - kind of used to it all now, in a sad way - and I'm still off to Ninewells and looking forward to Chocolate Soup on Monday (more than ever!) - if you'll still let a fraud like me come too  ?!

More personals later in the week and I'll let you know how Thursday goes.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jan honey have a big   for such a cr*ppy day. So sorry that things just aren't working for you.

 to you too don't you dare think you shouldn't be in the ERI thread or even FF. Where would the rest of us be without you to support us (and to let us do the same for you). Hope everything goes well on Thursday. See you next Monday. Take care of you

Kat, nice to see you've been using your 'free' time constructively with some retail therapy! But also trying to get some work too  

Lorna, your trip and wedding sound great, liking the idea of the choc fountain. Anyone know if choc soup will put one on the table for us next Monday ?    

Thanks for the advice on the appointment girls. Booked in to see Dr Raja the day we get back off holiday. Not expecting to be told much else but will be good time to chat and maybe reflect over what happened.

See you all on Monday. Looking forward to it.

Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Maz!

Lorna - good luck with the cycle - glad you're not going through the DR torture!!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

jan- what can i say hon? Yours is a particularly cruel torture and in no way should you feel that you're a fraud or shouldn't be posting.You just have different issues to most of us doesn't make them any less traumatic.You obviously are ironically a fertile couple just now-the drugs must be working from that point of view, if only you can get the immune problem eased.How wierd you don't have symptoms this month?I'd have thought it might get worse each time as the number of antibodies increases? Are you taking any immune supressants unwittingly? I can't imagine how you feel- so sad to be at the stage of feeling horribly resigned.No chance they can use immuno drugs from right bnow i take it? let us know how thurs goes and still defo keep ninewells.Look forward to giving you a hug on mon .  

Maz- a chocloate fountain( diet of course ) would be just the job to cheer us all up. 

Well -pants really. had my scan today and now have 3 cysts on one ovary and can't do the short protocol.I'd really set my heart on getting started and getting it over with quickly. I've to d/r from day 20 this month to try and shrink them and then have them drained before stims if they're still there.Oh joy.At least they're ordering in a different version of d/r drug for me which is supposed to have less side effects- naferelin I think- may turn into a sniffer if they can't get injectables.Who will i be cycling with then- at least i;ll have some cycle buddies?

lorna xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

have just been reading all your posts and was wondering if i can come and join you here on this thread too? having a hard time at the moment and could do without  soome babytalk/ seeing pg women everywhere i look or go!! 

goodluck to you all!

tracey xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

welcome tracey! Same bunch more or less as t'other thread.Can you come for coffee on mon 4.30? 
lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Tracey - was wondering if you'd be coming over to our thread now. Totally understand your feelings at the moment ... I am fighting to get through that just now myself...

Lorna hun - so sorry you cannot do the short protocol... bloody cysts!!!  I hope they get smaller through D/R (that's what mine did) and then you will be off ... long protocol but you'll be off!!  

Jan -     Don't you dare disappear from this thread!!!  Like Lorna said, you're going through a different but as traumatic situation here, hun!! I'm still not sure what's worse - knowing you cannot conceive full stop or knowing you CAN and then having a very early miscarriage. I so hope that they will figure out what they can do for you!!! 

Totally confused now - got back to a message from Ciara (I believe) saying that phoning them with Nov AF should be ok. I am going to give ERI a call tomorrow and ask to speak to one of the nurses (best Ciara or Laura I think). Feeling totally mixed up now!!  

Wanted to start studying today but got woken up by DHs alarm clock (which is playing up and doesn't take "NO" for an answer somehow!!) and a text from a frient between 7:45am and 8:30am ... and a ferocious neighbour mowing his lawn ...     So woke up with nasty headaches and while I've done some housework I just couldn't get my head around Anatomy/Physiology at all... Will start tomorrow ok. 

Looking forward to seeing you all at Chocolate Soup on Monday (doubt they do Choc Fountains though ... but their Floats are DELISH!).

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

kat- rate i'm going at we'll be cycling together! Floats-bring it on yummy! Ciara will clear it up for you she deals with the waiting lists- hope its good news.Not surprised you haven;t got much done today with all that commotion!

I've just worked out that ec will likely be the same week we move house- oh joy!Had next 2 mths all planned out- typical!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

My God what a cr*ppy day it's been weather wise   could it rain any more do you think?

Still on the bright side TFI Friday tommorrow and I'm off on Monday for the local holiday and meeting up for very un weight watchers drinks with you FFs on Monday   Looking forward to it.

Lorna- sorry to hear that you can't do the short protocol this time and are back on the long one hope it's not too bad. If you are on the naferelin then you will be sniffing I'm afraid as they don't make an injection of that one (at least not in the UK), but hopefully it'll not be too long and you can get onto stimms quickly. Hope the EC doesn't clash with the moving house. We tried to avoid that on our first cycle but it all ended up clashing a bit too. Still good excuse for you not to be lugging boxes around  and getting DH and the removal men to do it instead 

Kat- can't believe ERI are still mucking you about regarding dates   I was always led to believe that things were fairly solidly booked and there was little flexibilty in the waiting lists. But obviously not! Keeping fingers crossed for you that it is Nov so it doesn't clash with yor pre-xmas trip to Germany.

Jan- how you doing today? Still feeling ok? Hope you can get some resolution on the best way forward for you.

Tracey,  and welcome to the thread. Hope you're doing ok honey. Would be great to see you on Monday if you can make it.

Donna/Maise, see you both on Monday too

Hugs to all
Maz x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

kat hope you got some studying done in the sun shine today  

i was it the eri today & i hardly recognised anybody when i went in, new doctor & new nurse    although on my way out all the usual dr's & nurses were hanging around, maybe thats why there is a confusion with the dates just now, maybe they have more staff & can get more people through.

i start d/r on 4th october slightly against the wishes of dr thong    but i feel now is the right time so only time time tell.

i'm not 100% sure about monday yet as i'm working but i will try my best & if i cant make it i'll text somebody to let them know. hopefully i can make it because is great to meet up.


speak soon 

donna


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone

Donna-we'll be cycle buddies now!I start d/r a few days before you 1st oct I think.They want me in for another scan next week to check the cysts so hopefully its not going to postpone me again  The new dr is pretty green when it comes to scans and she could do with a bit of warmth when talking to patients.What did you think?Thats second time she's scanned me- first without supervision and i swear she never said a word while she rummaged around for a good 10 mins wondering what to make of my cysts.I didn't even know she was looking at cysts as she had the screen turned away from me.Would have been worrying if it was my first time. Good luck with your tx- lets hope its our turn  Hope you can make the meet.

However in a bid to take my mind off the side effects we're finally going on a proper summer holiday to Turkey .One of those sunsail beachclubs thats got windsurfing/sailing/cycling/yoga/beauty treatments type of thing.Needless to say I'll be taking it easy with massages, sunbathing and a little sailing( more likely lying in a darkened room!)DH can go off and be a busy little beaver all he likes 
Anyway 

Maz- weathers much better today huh? I got drenched yesterday.Hope you have a nice holiday weekend planned?

Kat- hows the studying going or would you prefer i didn't ask??

Jan- how are you hon?Any sign of any change in your status?( sorry trying to put it delicately) 

Hi tracey-how are you doing? 

Hi maisie- you? 

lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

OMG I'm not liking the sound of this new Dr, Lorna. Hope she gets more practice in before the New Year   only sorry that it has to be on you guys who are cycling before me   Hop eyou get someone else for your scan next week !

Donna, go you deciding you wan tto go ahead on your terms becsue the ime is right. Hope it all goes well for next month. Great that you and Lorna will be able to support each other through cycling (although we'll all be right behind you both too   )

What a gorgeous day today  and I was stuck in work. Hope it lasts for the weekend as I'm off to Dumfries to see my cousin tomorrow. Won't be back on line until Monday but will be meeting up anyway, so will sign off and save the other personals for the Choc floats in the Cafe.

See you alll Monday 4.30ish, hope you can make it Donna

Maz x


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

i don't think i am going to make it on monday. have not been doing too good over the weekend...whats new!! anyhow i hope you all have a fab time and i look forward to meeting you all at the next one.

i have posted on ERI and i would post again on here but can't face going over it all again...im so fed up at the moment!! going to go for now as don't want to depress you all.

speak soon. tracey xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Have just posted on the other thread. No change here Lorna - apart from big fall out with dh ! Some odd cramps, but nothing, um, coming out yet (soory if tmi). Your holiday plan sounds good -will help to make time pass a bit quicker too.

Tracey - do try to come along if you're physically up to it. We've all been in the misery before - h*ll, we all could be tomorrow, I'm heading that way myself  - and it can really help to meet up and chat to folk who know exactly what you mean. It just makes you feel less alone with it all and you know that at least _someone_ understands .

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow - think we all need the chocolate and the cheering up!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

tracey

please try to come tomorrow if you feel up to it, jan is right we have all been there & its good to talk to people who have been through it & know how you feel instead of people who just seem to patronise you.

donna


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Tracey- sorry to hear you're having a hard time.its only to be expected.if you feel up to it, we'd love to see you.Thats what we're here for.But no pressure.

Jan- Dh's- as if you've not got enought o worry about just now-expect the stress is telling between you  and thats all it is?look forward to seeing you tomorrow.

Donna- hope you can make it- tell work you've got a therapy session booked!
Maz- looking forward to meeting you, and maisie if you;re coming?
kat- looking forward to my virgin visit to chocolate soup!

hi everyone sorry if I've missed anyone.

lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Ladies,

was lovely to see you all again and meet Maz & Maisie offline as well now.  

And of course I enjoyed my Premium Double Choc as well...  

Speak soon!

Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi girls

good to see you all yesterday,good to meet jan,maz & masie.  

by the way guess what the first thing i asked dh was when i got in the car     & he confirmed that yes he does have to have a clean & polish      

speak soon

donna


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
It was good to see you all yesterday - cheered me up!

Things "started" just after I got home last night, so this little pg is over now. I'm going back to pg support for the blood test this afternoon just to be sure everything's sorting itself out. Unfortunately, our long-awaited apt with the IVF counsellor this afternoon has just been cancelled - poor thing is ill. It can't be helped, but if there was ever a time I could do with an apt . . . If she's well enough she'll see us tomorrow, bless her.

Having been OK most of the way through this, I feel miserable just now  . Am in quite a bit of pain and lots of bleeding (sorry, TMI) and decided not to go in to work today (in-service day - if the kids had been in I'd probably have dragged myself there). It's probably partly the hormones crashing. I just need to remind myself that this is the worst bit and I will be OK again.

Anyhow - we should meet up again before too long. It's good to feel you're not the only one going through this emotional stuff - but I have to say, we all deserve so much better than we've had so far!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Think meeting up is very good if it's just us "Still TTC" girls ... maybe we should make it a monthly meet at the Choc Soup or so?  

Just a suggestion.

Have a tummy problem today but still try to get studying done ... what a MISERABLE weather!! We are definitely in a "flooding area" and not a "draught area" (watching "An inconvenient truth" makes you think about those things!!). 

Gotta dash - next block of studying is on! 

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
was lovely to see you all and meet Maz and Maisie.Maz you definitely look familiar to me- did you go to Edinburgh-hmm  but you're younger than me...am mulling it over- probably saw you in the waiting room!

Jan- honey  I'm so sorry the little fighter didn't make it.I was wondering if you were dashing off to check- you know what its like- you can't assume someone with fertility issues is just going to the loo.Felt for you.No wonder you're sad and upset- its the loss of hope for that embryo when you start bleeding.You will have hope for another pregnancy especially when you have tx.Pamper yourself while you're off.Glad you're off work- you need time to regroup.

I agree about meeting up soon.Possibly somewhere with easier parking?Mind you by the time we meet I may have moved and be commuting by train so Choc Soup is handy for the station.

Maisie- I hadn't realised your loss.How awful for you.Lets hope IVF will be the answer.Have you considered the pre implantation genetics testing some clinics do?Jan I think knows more about it.

kat- good day for studying!What was the rain like last night-I had to get on the wet weather gear to walk the dog and still got drenched.

Donna-if we both d/r  when we're supposed to and for 2weeks, I reckon we'll be having our pre stims scan on same day.They told me its always a thursday so i might be d/r for 2 and a bit weeks and you for 2wks.All can change though as we know  And then they try to do the EC on sceduled days don't they.We can have a post op party if you're in the next bed- as if we'll be up to it!

Didn't sleep well last night so grumpy and blue today-also p***** off with a friend who's all transmit and no receive-I kid you not 28 mins of phone call devoted to her and 2 mins to me.She's all lurved up in a new relationship so can sort of understand but given everything thats going on with me I'm annoyed as I spent the last 2 yrs spending hours on the phone with her following her marriage break up picking up the pieces.Grrr!  What would you do? 

lorna xx


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi girls,
Was great to meet you all last night - especially interesting for me to hear about all your experiences of IVF, with me being an IVF virgin! Hope everyone got home safe and didn't get too soaked.
So sorry to hear that you are having a tough day Jan - it is so disappointing even if you know it is over, when you see the evidence of it.  Hope you are taking it easy and doing something nice with your day.  
Lorna - I know what you mean about some friends who are a bit me,me,me!! Its especailly selfish when you are going through so much yourself, and all you get is an afterthought - how are you? Sometimes people are a bit thick skinned and take advantage of the fact you are a good listener.  Maybe you should just start telling her about what you are up to and ask a few less questions to try and get a bit of your own airtime...or maybe the baseball bat is the answer!
Kat - hope the studying is going well today - must be nice to be at home today.
Anyway lovely to be able to put some faces to names now,
Catch you soon,
M


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi again.
Thanks for the kind words girls - it really helps. I agree with Kat - we should make a regular meet-up of us still ttc-ers.
Maisie - it was good to meet you. Like Lorna, I hadn't realised you'd had such a loss - you poor soul. I really hope that IVF can bring you the happiness you deserve.
Lorna - have PMed you.
Kat - sorry about the tummy troubles - hope it wasn't the double choc thingy  .
Donna - good to meet you and finally put a face to the name. Your chat with dh gave me a much needed laugh today!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Aaargh! What timing! Just had an email from a friend announcing the birth of their second child and including PHOTOS! And this is someone who knows our situation! Did we do something bad in a former life? 
Love
Jan xx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

jan you poor thing that is so insensitive of your so called friend....i have one like that myself!! sending you lots of     

you girls all seemed to have had a good time yesterday i am fed up now because i never made it, i will do the next one tho! i look forward to meeting you all!!

i called the clinic yesterday and i spoke with susan. she spoke with dr thong and he was happy for me to go back on the zoladex as off today.....THANK GOD!! so i went to my doctor today and got my injection so im happy as the bleeding and the pain should settle down a little.
i also asked for counselling i was in counselling for a year and a half and only just finished before i did the ivf but now i feel i would like to go back as now i have different issues to deal with...ivf being abandoned/DE route. i go there tomorrow morning so im pleased with it being so soon! 
tomorrow should have been the day i would have been tested to see if i was pg or not so im trying not to think about it too much but a sad day all the same!!
i will keep you posted. hope you  are all doing ok? speak soon.

tracey xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh Jan, so sorry  . Thinking of you and DH.

Sorry for not replying earlier girls but only in from work at 9.40 and been doing housework ever since! Will post personals tomorrow. Just wanted to say it was great to meet you all yesterday and looking forward to meeting Tracey at the next one  

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

to Jan - sometimes people are sooo insensitive ... specially when they know about our situations!!! Hope you're feeling better now, hun! 

Tracey - sorry you couldn't make it on Monday but looking forward to seeing you next time!   As for councelling ... I don't think we'd be needing councelling for the IVF really ... but maybe councelling in general, as the whole infertility has put a big strain on DH and me ... do they do only IVF specific councelling? 

Have phoned EFREC a little while ago and spoke to Susan. There seem to be no notes on my records regarding the December cycling, and Ciara is on holiday this week and next, so she will speak to Ciara once she's back. Susan suspects it's because of the Christmas/New Year closure but she wants to make sure. 

Soooo ... not any wiser yet   0

Feeling a cold coming on since yesterday but has not come through - didn't do any studying today as I am feeling totally crap... is that bad? 

Speak soon! 

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jan- I could strangle your friend.Obviously the main thing in her life just now is her bundle of joy.The timing sucks.How are you today? 

tracey- good luck with the counselling hope it helps.Do come to the next meet.we're not a scarey buch - honest  

Kat- the counselling should  help you address the pressures on your relationship not just specific IVF things. Worth going to try it if you feel you both could do with more support.hoe you're feeling better.its complete pants that you can't get a straightforward answer about december.Susan seems to be doing the rounds today as I spoke to her too!

Maz- tell me you weren't doing house work till that time of night!!!You put me to shame.All the things i was going to get done with DH out the way have gone out the window!

Maisie-you are so right about falling into the trap of being too good a listener.I took all your advice, sent a jokey email and got an apologetic phone call.Must stop trying to be such a good listener!!!I'm sure my ear was bleeding a few times!

Had a panic as couldn't find passport this morning- DH had put it somewhere safe- actually it turned out it was in the business safe but I thought that was far too organised for him and didn't look carefully there. Anyway got my own back - they've got no wind to go windsurfing in ireland- i let him hear the howling gale  via mobile as i walked the dog!  Oh how wicked i can get...
Scan booked for monday.Keep your fingers crossed i;m not delayed- again!

lorna xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

how are you all, hope you are all well? i have been feeling a little under the weather the last few days. just been doing very little and trying to take it easy for a change.
counselling went well on wednesday marguirete said she was a little shocked when she saw my name in the book, anyhow i go back to see her in october after iv seen dr thong. she said that we have done the right thing by going away on holiday, and also with me going back into counselling.


kat...you can have counselling there for anything. i did counselling there before as i had a good few things to get rid off and it was very little to do with the ivf. you should give them a call as im sure they will be willing to help you and dh. fertility puts a huge strain on couples as you are well aware off and i for one think that counselling has made a big difference and been great for me....so i would definantly recommend it to you!

hi to everyone else.

tracey xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

How are you all today? Sorry I've been off line for a bit. Just been really busy this past week.

Tracey, sorry to hear you've been feeling bad hope you feel better soon. Glad that the counselling went well and you're getting something out of it. Good luck for your appointment in October.

Lorna, hope the sniffing goes well and that the sailing holiday in Turkey is good. Nothing but sun, sea, sand and ...... (none of that when you are on treatment   )

Kat, don't beat yourself up about missing a bit of studying. I'm sure you'll make up for it later. It's good to be able to have a break every so often. I should be doing some work tonight as I've got loads to do before I go on holiday (not a hope it'll all get done). Hope you managed to avoid that cold that was lingering about. I've been sneezing all week too but so far nothing happening (touch wood).

Jan, how are you doing? Hope you are feeling a bit better this week. Sorry I haven't got back to you about the IVIG yet, I haven't had a moment at work to look anything up. If I get a chance I'll see what I can find this week but I might not be able to do any indepth searching til I get back from holiday (sorry). Will IM you whatever I find.

Maisie, how's you? Hope you've had a good week.

Donna, things going ok with treatment so far? I laughed when you posted your DHs reply about the clean and polish   I keep forgetting to ask mine, must remember to do so. Would like to send him off for a new SA as keen to know if me forcing him to take his fert supplements has improved his batting average   Hoping for some more  

Things with me ticking along. Can't wait to go on holiday on Friday. Had to do some last minute shopping tonight as tried on my dress for the wedding at the weekend and then decided I don't actually own any accessories to match. So quick trip to Debenhams for a wrap and some new shoes. Wedding etiquette is 'flip flop elegant' as it's on the beach. Unfortunatley couldn't get flip flops to match so will be tottering over the sand dunes in 3 inch strappy stilleto sandals instead. But hey at least they match the dress!

Really looking forward to the get away from it all. Been a bit up and down this week as AF arrived again today, more or less on schedule as always. No matter how long it's now been I still always have this little kernel of hope that this'll be the month when I miraculously beat the odds and get that elusive BFP. Stupid I know as it only makes me feel   when I know I'm wrong again. But 'go me' at least I got through today with out   which is better than the last 2 months!

Anyway... should really go and do some work now (or alternatively go to bed   )

Might not be able to post before I'm off so will say TTFN and see you all when I'm back.

Much love
Maz x


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi 

just wanted to say maz have a great holiday. we are away on the 8th to benidorm and i cannot wait.

hi to everyone else...will post later as i need to lie down as i feel so rotten.

tracey xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick hello - am tired and want to get up early tomorrow so I can have lots of time to get ready for my trip to London (train leaves at 11am).

Mazv - you have a great holiday, hun!!!

TJSK - sorry you're feeling not so good. I'm feeling like a cold is coming (still coming) but it's STILL not arrived really!!! I hate that - it's like AF not turning up 100%, just some spotting. For goodness sake, arrive and get over with!!!   

Haven't looked at the books since we went to Sheffield (BAD KAT!!) but will study at least 2 of the 4.5 hours on the train. Should be fine really. 

Reading about you all starting again cycling now makes me a bit jealous.... I still have to wait until December ... if not January. But then - I want to lose the weight and for my studying it's probably better NOT to do any cycling (LOL) just now. 

Speak soon -  for you all girlies! 

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone- hope you're all ok?

Last post before going off though might have internet access to check up on you or howl about my side effects 

Maz- i know exactly what you mean about having a kernel of hope that it could happen- it does for some lucky ones.Hang in there- theres no reason it might not be you  At the wedding you can always do casual chic and carry your 3 ich sandal- OMG how do you walk in them  have a great time.

Tracey- hope you're feeling better have a great holiday

kat- hope AF comes properly.Why is the old cow always messing with us? Enjoy London (?)I felt jealous sometimes when people were starting tx again-the time does go quickly and will be here before you know it-best to do it when its right for you 

Donna- good luck with the d/r see you at first scan maybe?

maisie- how are you?

Jan- get some rest from thsoe kids at the weekend!

Hi everyone else- be good !

love lorna xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick hello from London ... WiFi not set up as this time a modem for it - so I have to use friends' PC (which they let me use without problem... TA!). 

Lorna - enjoy your holiday. It's not the AF I am waiting for ... it's the blinking cold to come through. DH's been off sick yesterday and today with 38 degrees fever and a totally stuffed nose... hope he's better soon!

Speak to you lot soon ... will be back in Edinburgh Monday evening.

 to you all.

Kat


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi everyone,

hope you are all well? im in a bit of pain today around the right ovary side and also in my lower back. it never rains but it pours!! im now counting the day till we go on holiday!! i am so ready for it.

kat...how was london, hope you had a good time?

hi to everyone else.

tracey xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

how are you all doing? Back from London since yesterday evening but just feel "blah" ... think it's still the cold lurking somewhere...  COME OUT NOW AND GET OVER WITH!!!   

Had fun in London and definitely won't wait another 7 years to get back - hope to do it at least a once yearly thing. Glad to be back in Scotland now though. 

Tracey - hope you're feeling better soon... I had the same pain after the EC but never had it after the . ENJOY your holiday!!!! 

Off to bed again in a bit to watch CSI:Miami and Ghost Whisperer. Haven't looked in the books since Thursday last week and hope I feel up for it (you know, that "cotton wool" feeling in your head when you got a cold doesn't really work for studying!!). Also may go with DH to the gym but am not 100% sure yet. Had a nice "Erkaeltungsbad" (bath essence with lots of medical oils from Germany) and hope that's doing the trick with either clearing my head or bringing out the cold.

Hugs to you all.

Kat


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Gosh you're all quiet!  

Or are we back on the other thread again??

Got a call from Susan this week - I am going to cycle in December with EC/ET being in January!! WAHEY! Means I can try to get a holiday booked after 10th December for a couple of days in Germany. 

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Knock knock ... anybody out there


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi there,
It has been quiet recently hasn't it! I have been working out of the office loads the last 2 weeks so haven't had much chance to look on the board.  Hope everyone is doing OK.  

Moonchild if you are back hope you had a fab holiday and the d/r wasn't too bad.
Maz - hope you had a great holiday too.
Jan  - hope school is OK, and you are getting on OK with your Ninewells/Nottingham satelite treatment.
Kat - thats great news about your treatment cycle - good you can get your holiday too.

I am OK - start my D/R tomorrow, so waiting to see how thet will affect my poor hormones - not looking forward to the daily injections - the acupunture is bad enough - ouch!

Anyway lots of love to everyone,

Maisie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Back my holidays durig the week there. Had a fantastic time. Weather was great for the most part and the beach house was luxurious! Just lazed about and eat and drank too much (was sitting in the outdoor hot tub with a beer at 2am on the Fri/Sat morning watching a thunderstorm over the Atlantic; what an experience). The wedding went well and everyone had a great time. Just can't believe I'm back!!

Been at work and then busy all weeekend sorting out washing and housework stuff. We also signed our legal stuff for the house sale and we move on 24th Novemeber!! Sorry I've not been on line since I got back but things have been manic.

Kat, great news that you are cycling in Dec/Jan now and can get the holiday in Germany booked. Will kepp everything crossed for you.

Lorna, how was Turkey? Hope you had a good time. How's the d/r going?

Donna, how are you doing with d/r too?

Maisie, good luck for your treatment this month. Here's hoping for some good results from everyone for the end of the year!

Jan, how are you doing? Di d you get any info on the treatment from Nottingham? I haven't had a chance to look into the IVIG yet but I'll try and do that this week.

Tracey, how are you keeping? Do you know when you'll be able to start your next cycle yet? Hope you've had a great holiday in Spain (are you still there? I can't remember when you were away now)

Must get off to bed now! Taken me all day to catch up on all the threads so I'll be posting like crazy in the next day or so to catch up with everyone.

Hope everyone is well and lots of         to all the cycling girlies.

Much love

Maz xxxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi all,
How's things? 
Kat - glad things are sorted and you can plan a getaway. It's one of the irritating side-effects of IVF isn't it - not being able to plan anything much in advance "just in case"!
Maisie - I've been like you - have had parent consultations so lots of work and late nights. Now on hols but as usual trying to fit in all the stuff I can't do in term time, then off down south to look after my 4-year-old niece.
Maz - glad you had a good break. Sounds like it was a brilliant holiday. Good news about the house too. Don't worry too much about the IVIG - it's _very_ kind of you to check it out. Since our latest pg disaster and the mention of donor eggs we're wondering again about the ARGC. We figure we can only manage do 2 immune goes OR 1 immune go and 1 donor egg go, so if we're going to maximise our chances, we'd better do one of each and make sure that the immune go is in the place with the best results. Still pondering though, as I really like Nottingham and Dundee and the organised "chaos" of the ARGC just might not suit me (never mind staying in my sister's house in London in January with no central heating and a very lumpy futon for 4 weeks ).
Lorna - are you back yet? Hope you had a good holiday and come back totally relaxed and DR-ed .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
how are you all?

got back late sun and been feeling grotty- some lovely child sniffled on me on the flight back and guess what we both have sniffles today!Had a fab holiday- sailing yacths, dingies( got my level 2 certificate and black and blue from the capsize drills), even did a little windsurfing and tennis whcxih i haven't been able to do since before i was ill.So a real landmark holiday.Just as well I was kept busy- not time to stress over IVF! D/r sniffing made me sneeze or gave me an instant runny nose so no idea if I'll have absorbed enough tto d/r but AF was 5 days late which is a good sign something was happening.Was a bit hormonal and stroppy but thats more to do with some of the less than nice folk we met.Don't you hate all transmit and no receive people? 

First scan on thursday to check d/r and hopefully get stims but you never know in this game!

Jan- how are you keeping? Has your cycle settled down to normal?

maisie- you're ony a week behind me and Donna!How are the injections going? I've found the nasal spray has given me far less side effects but that may be because `i'm not getting a full dose!  Is your first scan a week on thurs?
I'll be speaking to my friend this week about the genetics info for you. 

Kat- glad you've got dates sorted out for next cycle- its half the battle tying something down i find!

Maz- your holiday sounds great- I'm finding it really cold since we got back- don;t know why asTurkey was cold at night! be honest have you put weight on- its hard not to go to the states and not! Whens the hosue movre or have you moved?I'M JUST WADING THROUGH ALL THE CHANGE OF ADDRESSES UTILITIES just now yuch!

Donna- how's the d/r? maybe see you on thurs scan?

Hi everyone else 

love lorna xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi all!
Welcome back Lorna - and good luck for the scan tomorrow    .
This is a quickie as we're about to head off for London in a minute, but I just wanted to say hi. Will try and get to a computer while I'm down there to check on you all, but otherwise, I'll be back on Sunday night.
Think we need another meet up before Christmas!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all!

Nice to see you back Lorna. Glad you had a fab holiday, sounds as if you kept yourself busy. Getting rid of all that energy so you can take it easy on the 2ww I hope. I know what you mean about the weather I've been freezing since I got home. House move is on the 24th November and I haven't even started organising for it yet. Dawned on me today that it's only 5 weeks away so I really need to get a shift on. What about you?

Jan hope you had a good trip down to London. Is this for the ARGC? If so hope all goes well. Definitely up for another get together before Christmas and before early Dec when Kat & I will both be away on hols.

How's everyone else this week? All well I hope.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls-

the hormones have kicked in- been really weepy today- its pathetic if it wasn't so awful at the time  My poor massage therapist only touched my jaw and off i went boohoo-ing....Anyone else coming out in sympathy?

Jan- hope you have a successful trip to london- keep in touch if you get the chance.I'm on for a meet up.

Maz- we're moving 31st oct 2wks away in the middle of EC etc.I don't make things easy do I ?Do i really have to clear out my desk and papers before we move.....?

Donna may see you in the morning,
hope everyones ok, love lorna xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Awww Lorna have a  the whole hormonal up and down bit is lousy. I've just opened a fresh box of tissues so am sending a virtual one <passes hankie across> Hope tomorrow is a bit sunnier for you 

I forgot it was in the middle of treatment that you were moving! Hope that all goes well. I'm in the frame of mind at the minute that if I haven't looked at it in the past month I don't need it so the recycling bins and charity shops are in for a treat!!

Say hi to Donna for us if you see her tomorrow. I think I remember her saying she was going to find it hard to post at the moment because of computer access (or maybe I imagined that). Either way am thinking of her (and you too)

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Aw thanks Maz- just posted you to say have a lovely time at the wedding-new outfit?

My desk has got stuff buried on it that is making coal at the bottom so long has it been since i file da damn thing!

lorna xx


----------



## MrWolf (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm Kat's (Little Wolf) husband.

Kat regrets to inform you all that she's currently in hospital (ERI) due to what looks to be a very large cyst on her right ovary. It's taken two days to identify the problem - Kat woke with terrible pain in her right side on Tuesday morning at 2am and was taken (not exactly rushed they let me drive her there) to the ERI that morning. The second scan (internal) has shown the cyst and we are now awaiting the opinion of the Gynaecology Surgeons who until now haven't even seen her.

She wishes everyone good luck with their current cycles and for those who aren't currently in cycle she sends hugs etc.

She's in ward 210 at the moment if anyone happens to be in the building visiting EFREC and wants to pop in. I think visiting hours are in the afternoon however so I suspect many of you like us are morning visitors to EFREC during treatment cycles.

Kat is obviously out of the current news loop but hopes to catch up with you all once she gets home. Fingers crossed the treatment for the cyst won't effect our IVF cycle coming up or indeed our chances of success.  But then that is mainly wishful thinking as the gynaecology surgeons haven't even seen her yet and we haven't any real news.

Hope each and everyone of you is doing okay.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mr Wolf,

I posted to you on the other thread too. Just wanted to ask you to say to Kat that I've blown her some very large bubbles    

We'll hold off organising the get together until she's back on her feet and feeling better. After all no show without Punch!

Hope you are doing ok. Kat's FFs are here for you too.

Maz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Lorna  

No new outfit, just recycling for this one. I am however giving the Jimmy Choo's their first outing!!! Quite excited about it but feeling overprotective incase they come to harm out on the mean streets. (God I am that sad that I have an emotional attachment to a pair of shoes. Mind you they were my 2ww treat to myself to stop me going   )

Maisie how you managing with the d/r after a week? Hope it's going ok    

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hello

Mr Wolf- I'm really sorry to hear Kats in hospital.I hope they see her quickly and are able to put your minds at rest over what tx is required.Fingers crossed it can be removed by itself and without major op   please send her our love and best wishes.I was in this morning for a scan but would have been too early to visit.Will be back in on tues but lets hope Kats home by then. We're thinkin gof you both. 

Maz- maybe you could wrap the jimmy choos in a clear placky bag to prevent stains while wearing? 

Got on ok with scan today guys.Seem to have down regged despite the sneezes- can recommend the sniffing instead of the injections- although feeling grotty and tired not nearly as bad as last time.No headaches or major flushes not to mention no bruised tummy or needles.Still have a persistent cyst but the other 2 have gone.No one seemed perturbed by it so who am i to worry?  Started gonal f- back on tues for scan.

Donna- good to see you this morning- we had fully intended to get there earlier but as per usual at the coo's tail.Got Dr Ding and Susan who was much less shy this time and fine really.Sorry you got the other new Dr.Here we go again then.See you tues if you're unlucky   

Maisie- how are you feeling?

What a wet day... 

lorna xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

soooo sorry i've not been around lately, i have been reading & keeping upto date but not had two minutes to post, between work & il's my dm & dd probably think i've emigrated i usually see them alot but your lucky if i've been to see them once a week lately. had sore head & very tired with d/r (serves me right for not usually having any side affects). like lorna i started stimms today although there was not alot of action in there today, 6 max follies, time will tell.

mr wolf sorry to hear about kat, let us know when you know whats happening & if she will be staying in & i will try to get in to see her.

lorna good to see you today, you are looking really well, holiday must have been good for you. what time do you intend going down on tuesday, i'll be there about 8.00 ish.

hope everybody else is okay, will post more later

donna


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Girlies, 

was discharged today as low pain etc. HOWEVER - lots of things changed now ... first of all we still wait for the tumor pointer blood test (routine test I was told, so don't worry). Else - Dr Thong and Dr Raja have been up in my ward to see me, and Carmel was up after the first night (nice of her). 

Cyst is about 10cms (so huuuuge in my little world of cysts - had them before, but they all "popped" by themselves). It has liquid as well as solids ... (don't think that's good). Dr Thong thinks the cyst may pop by itself within the next 3-4 weeks (will have another ultra-sound scan then)... if not I'm going in for a removal (cannot be drained - due to solids?) on 15th ... to be done by Dr West I think. 

So - rule so far is: IF removal needs to be done then cycle will be in Feb/Mar 2007. If no removal then I am not sure what's going to happen.  

Not to happy with all this and had a good weep this morning ... it's just like my body being determined to reduce our chances of conceiving slowly but surely. IF removal that may restrict blood supply to right ovary which means they may not get m/any eggs there, and the left ovary is high up on uterus so they hardly get any eggs last time round. 

Just feel like resigning and just saying- how about you remove the ovaries and we go to stage 2 for DE? Or maybe all of it incl. uterus and we can concentrate on adoption? Life's just not fair and this year really has been mostly crap for us!!!!    

Well... will be staying with inlaws for this weekend... bit change of scenery. 

Speak soon.
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kat- posted you on the other thread 

Donna- so much for me saying no headaches this time- have had one last few days  must take more water...have become too laid back this cycle!

lorna xxx


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Sorry haven't written for a while.  Good to see that there has been a flurry of activity since i last wrote!  
I have been dr for about 11 days now and am going in for the scan on Thursday. It hasn't been too bad so far, but I have been feeling a bit tired and emotional recently, and have had a bit of a headache for the last few days.  is it wise to take paracetamol? I have been struggling on as i wasn't sure if painkillers were a good idea? Me and DH have given up the booze for the new few weeks too, we were out on Sat night and i felt like a social cripple! Everyone else was merrily getting ******, and I was on my appletise! Rubbish.  I also have lots of bruises on my thighs from getting the injection slightly wrong - good job I am past the stage of wearing mini skirts!

So nice to hear everyones news.
Lorna - Glad you had a good activity filled holiday! Sounds like you were busy, did you meet some people when you were away that drove you mad? I always end up being anti social on holiday as I can never be bothered socilaising with people I don't know.  Thats great news that all is continuing with your treatment. hope those eggs are growing well...

Donna - hope your treatment is going well too  -  cross fingers for some good news

Kat - so sorry you have had such a rough time of it recently.  hope this doesnt set you back too much.  I'm sure your determination to suceed with pull you though.

Maz - love the sound of your posh shoes - hope you managed to boogie in them without falling over or scuffing them!

Jan - Hows you? How did you get on in London? Hope school is OK.

Would be great to meet up again with you all before Christmas.  I will be laying low for a week or so after the ET - first week of Nov.  But anytime other than that would be good.

Lots love Maisie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Maisie, 

for your headaches - are you drinking enough water (apart from coffee/tea or juice you should drink about 8 glasses of water!!!) ... *nag*  

If the dehydration is not the problem then yes, I believe paracetamol is allowed ... but only that. No aspirin really (think that's what Ciara told me). 

Hope this helps.

Saturday was fine, have been eating ok and had a nice day at the Edinburgh crop (scrapbooking) - Sunday I woke up with nausea after taking my painkillers & antibiotics and had a nasty headache to boot! So spent in bed at inlaws until 3pm and then went home to my own bed. 

Today I'm feeling dizzy and still have pain and still not feeling 100% back to food yet ... crappy alround!

Hope you girlies are doing well... Have to phone clinic a bit later for update & check if they have received the tumourpointer test back yet. 

Hugs to all!
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,
where is everyone?

Maisie- glad to hear d/r going ok- sounds like the old side effects though.Fine to take paracetamol at any time in your tx- you could also try peppermint oil rubbed onto your temples for headaches or the 4head stick which can be good when your head is hot.2-3 ltrs water Good luck for your scan on thurs- sounds like everythings going in the right direction -fingers crossed for a less than 4mm lining!   I know what you mean about feeling like a social leper not drinking-we got so fed up not drinking hardly at all for the last 4 yrs we 've relaxed this time.Though no drinks since holiday- why is it thats when you want one  We met some folk on holiday that were nice enough but very self absorbed and not at all interested in other people which is my pet hate.We did hang out with them though so that we could get out on the day yachts with them- yes we were pimping it 

Kat- glad your spirits have raised a bit- hope that cysts shrinks soon.Any word on your blood test?

Maz- blisters?Good wedding?

Jan- are you back from London yet?how did it go?

Donna- how're those follies growing?I'm feeling discomfort round the old ovaries- something going on for sure.Maybe see you tomorrow at scan. 

Hi everyone else.love lxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

pain is going down - but then... would I know with all the tablets I am taking? Feeling like I should rattle when moving ...  

Have a sore throat, feeling dizzy when standing up too much etc. Standard things. Trying to catch up on sleep from last week - didn't sleep well in hospital to say the least!!! Waking up every hour and having people snoring or talking in their sleep didn't help ... plus light coming into the ward from the nurses desk and having some IVs around bleeping plus 2 emergencies Thursday night ... ahhhh... my own bed!!!  

No results back as yet from the blood test, but follow up appointment with Dr Thong tomorrow at 8:20am. 

Currently trying to apply for incapacity benefits due to me not being able to take any jobs just know as the whole outcome of the cyst is still unsure... THAT's a problem by itself!!! Really hope I don't have to deal with the DSS again in a while!!! 

Hope you're all doing ok. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.



Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've been AWOL all week. Came back from Bath with a lousy cold and only just feeling better today. Mind you didn't stop me going to the NZ wine tasting event at Prestonfield on Tuesday night   Bit of a weird experience though as I'd lost my sense of taste & smell   Still end result was as expected  

How is everyone doing?

Kat: great to see that you are out of hosp. Was thinking about you, just sorry I couldn't get in to see you. Nice of the EFREC staff to pop up and say hello though. Hope that you are feeling better soon and the pain has lessened. Any news yet on the outcome of your tests? Keeping everything crossed that it's good news and you can get on with treatment as planned next month. If it ends up being Feb/Mar then we'll be cycling together but hoping for you that we won't be   Hope you get things sorted out with the DSS. Never a joy trying to get anything out of the system but good luck anyway  

Donna: good to hear from you! Glad that d/r went ok (apart from the side-effects). Hoping stimms is going well for you and lots of lovely follies are ripening. When are you expecting ec? Sending lots of        for a bumper egg collection.

Lorna: how's stimms with you? Hope the scans have showed lots of follies. Did you manage to shift the d/r headache in the end? Good luck for ec too must be soon? Lots of        for you too. (Had a fab time at the wedding, wore the shoes and manged to even dance in them. Not a blister in sight but lots of Choo envy going on      Was feeling very SATC)

Maisie: hope d/r has gone to plan for you too and you are on course for stimms (if you aren't already started). Keep us posted with progress. Sending lots of       

Jan: any news from your trip to London? Hope you're doing ok.

Should really have checked the ERI thread too to catch up on posts there just in case you've all posted on there instead. Will pop in there now.

Lots of hugs to all

Maz x


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls, 

im just trying to get back into the swing of things again after our holiday. have been catching up with all the posts as i did not want to miss anything. i am still bleeding but i go to see doctor next wednesday, seems ages away but i had to give myself time for the bleeding to stop!

hope you are all well?

tracey xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just keeping us current girls.

Hope everyone is coping ok at the moment.

Maz x


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Hope you are all well.  I am in the middle of my drug taking and hoping for it all to happen next week - i am on day 7 of the stimulating drugs, so will see tomorrow if my follies are up to scratch. Off work after today for two weeks so looking forward to a chance to relax.  Not feeling much going on yet, but hopefully it is working!
Hope everyone else is OK and kat you are recovering from all your trauma.
Will write more soon

Love M xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Marissa,
we seem to be using the main thread more just now in case you wondered where we were!Good luck for your next scan!

Donna- what news? Good luck with ET

Hi everyone else!

love lorna xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just a quick hello again!  Trying to study (hopefully not failing at that!!) and waiting for 13th for the final pre-OP scan.

Pre clerking tomorrow. I didn't have any pain for 5 days now and that means either cyst has deflated by itself or it's still there. Apparently I should have had more pain if the cyst would have burst (due to all that "foreign fluid" in places where it shouldn't be).

Are we still thinking about meeting up once more before Xmas? 

Hope everyone is doing fine! 

Hugs! 
Kat


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

pre-clerking went fine (although the usual trouble with my veins again!!!) - but it's most unlikely for me to avoid OP (staff nurse said) but final say is on Monday after the USS.

Looks most likely for me to be in hospital from 15th for about 3-4 days ....  Will be in hospital for DH's birthday (16th) and my module 12 and exam in December/January are now questionable because of no strenuous exercise (and deep tissue massage is fairly strenuous!!!).

MIL already said that they would come around and help with housework etc after my OP - so guess who's doing an emergency cleaning the next couple of days!!!  

Hugs! 
Kat


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

kat you poor thing, hope all goes well for you and you get back to your old self soon enough. i had to laugh at you with you saying your doing the cleaning for the next few days before mil takes over....i did that before i went in to have my op....what are us women like!!     

hi to everyone else!!

tracey xx


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone out there? Hope everyone is OK, and i am guessing quite busy just now, but would be a shame to let our thread go. Hope everyone is OK.
Love Maisie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Maisie, did you test yet?

Went to get my Zoladex injection today - They have detected Endometriosis when they drained the cyst - which was on the LEFT ovary instead of the right which the scan always showed .... that tells you a lot how my nether regions look like inside, eh?   

Anyway, I'm on Zoladex injections/implants for 3 months (hurrayyyyy.... 3-months menopause! DH will commit suicide!!!) and then go on next IVF cycle in March.

Hugs to you all 

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi there,
we're still here but more going on in main edinburgh thread.

Maisie- put the girls out their misery if you can(realise you may be keeping things private)-they keep asking how you got on!How are you feeling?ok?

Donna- hope you're coping ok hon,do come and chat if you can face it.

kat- good luck with the zoladex- who know it could really help.

maz- good luck with the big move etc

tracey- hope you've not been falling over again.you ok?

jan- hope you have your lump removed and results through really quickly.Praying its nothing to worry about but know how worried you'll be anyway.Big hugs.

Don't know if i'm going to hang off for a cancellation in march at Edin or go to dundee sooner.Would prefer to stick with Edinburgh as they were so nice when i told them how I;d got on at Dundee.Makes a big difference.
Busy ripping the kitchen out and having electrics and plumbing udated throughout the new house- is like a war zone here- not feeling at all [email protected]

lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Geeesh, Lorna - what is it with people moving before Christmas We moved in October and that was bad enough (that was in 2002). But ripping out the kitchen with less than 1 month to go to Christmas day? 

I've got a nasty nasty migraine today ... not sure if I was just "due" one anyway - Doc said I wouldn't get the side effects from the zoladex until 2 days after the injections....    Must have moved wrong yesterday - feel as if i have pulled a muscle in my tummy. On the side where the injection went of course. 

Ah well... off to put on the heat pack again (cold pack didn't work). 

Lorna - just stay at NRIE!!!  Would be nice to meet you in the waiting area at some point in March. But I totally understand if you'd rather go to Dundee ... waiting list and travel time and all that.


Hugs to you all!
Kat


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi girls,
I have some good news, but feeling very superstitious about it, and realise that not everyone has been so lucky, so don't want to make a big deal.  I tested last wed and got a BFP, so really delighted, but to be honest, feeling very low key about it as i have had too many disappointments, and have complete paranoia that I will lose the baby at any point, so taking it one day at a time.  First scan is on 13th Dec, then if that is OK we will have another scan early Jan to find out if the baby has the same condition that our baby we lost had before.  So until january, I am not really getting too excited. if we get past that i will throw a party!
Sorry to hear that some of you have had a difficult time of it recently, jan I didn't know about your op, and really hoping that all is well. 
Anyway, glad there is a bit more chat on the site, and will keep you posted on progress
Love Maisie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Very quick post as I'm still at work doing this. Moved house on Friday and all went well. Main thing is that the weather stayed dry   Up to my eyeballs in boxes and paper. At least I'm not rippping out a kitchen though (unlike some lorna   )

Maisie- really great news about your BFP! I totally understand about your apprehension though given everything that yo've been through. Will keep everythign crossed for you that things go well with this pregnancy. Either way you know that we are here for you to support and see you through.  

Kat- hope the zoladex goes ok   Sounding not to great at the minute. Hope you feel better soon.

Jan- any word on the lump? Again really hoping all goes well for you and it's nothign to worry about. Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else. Will try and post agian soon but currently not connected at home (Orange say it'll take 2 - 15 working days to reconect us   , useless buch of   I am in complete withdrawal not being able to post to you all on a dialy basis)

Big hugs all round in order. And a huge thumbs up to Maisie.

Love
Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Totally understand, Maisie!! keeping fingers toes and everything else crossed for you!!  

Maz - how is it in the new place? We moved in 2002 in October and that was nearly too close to Christmas for me - but you and Lorna are taking it even a step further!!  

Migraine is gone (touch wood!!) so feeling a bit better.

Hugs to ye all!! 

Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning All,

How's things?

Kat- glad to hear the migraine has finally gone, hope you're feeling better and the next zoladex injection goes a bit bettr than the first  

Lorna- how's the kitchen coming along? Hope you have it ready in time for Christmas dinner! Are you planning christmas in your new hoos' or are you visiting family instead?

Jan- thinking of you and hoping all is ok 

Donna- still here for you if you need us. Hope you are ok.

Tracy- how are you getting on? Have things settled down for you yet? Really scary about you falling over the other day. Has yor GP given any idea of what's wrong? Hope you're feelign better.

Maisie- how are you keeping? Hope that beanie is still hanging on in there, won't be long until the first scan. Sending you oodles of      . I'll be away by the 13th btu will be thinking of you and will try and log on when I'm away to see how you're doing.

I'm STILL unpacking boxes of stuff. No idea where I collected all my junk from but there sure is a lot of it! Kind of settling into the house but still feels a bit like we're living in someone elses. looking forward to getting stuck into decorating after our holidays and begining to put our own stamp on the place.

Doesn't look like we'll be able to meet up before Christmas then girls but will we try and get together in the New Year??

I'm still off line at home so won't be able to chat at the weekend so hope everyone has a good one and gets some Christmas shopping done!

Love to all

Maz


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi girls,
Hope you are all well.  Maz  - hope the move has gone well and you are feeling a bit more settled.

Lorna - how are you? Hope the kitchen is starting to take shape.  any decsions about Ninewells/ERI?

I am OK - feeling a bit nauseous and tired just now - but hoping these are all good signs.  Very nervous as we have first scan on Wed, so hoping things will be OK.

Trying to get organised for Chrimbo, just waited in the post office for half an hour! Nightmare.

Anyway lots of love to everybody,

Maise


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
sorry this week has flown past in a blur of workmen and cups of tea!

Maisie- got everything crossed for a great outcome on your scan.Good luck for wednesday.

Maz- how is the settling in going.I'm still up to my eyeballs.No kitchen yet....electricians just about to switch power off AGAIN grrr! Were going to have xmas here with just mum and dh( can't get in the mood-baahumbug!)but looks like her house will be better equipped!What are you doing?

Kat-how you doing on the zoladex?

Jan- hope all goes well with your op- isn't it about now?Thinking of you

Donna- hope you;re ok

tracey- hope you've not been fainting again.

Did I mention i had a good appointment with Dr Thong last week.Have decided to ditch Ninewells and go for Edinburgh in March.So much more pleasant than the Ninewells consultation.he even said because of the travel difficulties early in the  nmornign that they could scan me as late as 10am.Nice man.

went skking to Xscape in Glasgow- you know the indoor ski slope with real snow- was fab fun- expensive but where else can you ski on snow in scotland without heather poking throuhg and the weather being atrocious?

Yes lets meet up in the New year.
love lorna xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Posted on the other thread just now.

Just a quicky to say good luck to Maisie for tomorrow's scan. Will log on in Sydney in next few days and catch up on news.

Big hugs

Maz x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

i've not feel of the face of the planet, just keeping low key & upto my eye's in it with fil & xmas & crappy ill health. endo & abscess on my tonsil   .

well had a heart to heart with my doc on monday as she wanted to see my ( i had been avoiding her too). still not completely decided if i will go through ivf again but i will be leaving it at least 6 months to lose weight & let my body recover. my doc is talking about if a go for a final try then i should go completely private & go to the "winston" (dont know if my bank balance could handle it!!!!!)

hope everbody is okay.

i have been reading regularly but still feeling a bit raw, (not even got round to telling people i had another    -ve cycle) will post when i can.

   love & best wishes for 2007 to everybody, let make 2007 the best ever    


donna


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi girls,
Well I had my scan today and everything is OK so far.  There is only one baby, but we are quite happy about that.  The baby just looked like a little blob, can't really see anything yet.  Our next scan will tell us if the baby has the same condition that the baby we lost had, so that will be the scary time, until then we can only be thankful that things are going as well as they could.

Donna, I'm so sorry you are feeling low. It sounds like a good idea to wait for a bit before you try again until you feel a bit stronger physically and emotionally. There is still lots of hope, and maybe 2007 will be your year.

Lots of love to you all and thanks for all your kind thoughts,

Maisie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just a quick note ... I'm totally fed up just now!!    Thought Zoladex is supposed to suppress my  but I had cramps and bleeding since yesterday!!! Wonder if I am on the right dose. Phoned docs to get a call back, but of course it's Wednesday so I think I can safely say I won't get a callback today!!!  You'd think they get someone to call you back the same day!!!

They're probably phoning tomorrow when I am on my way to have a nice Xmas lunch with some of my ex-colleagues!!!!

So - cramps, bleeding like a pig (Sorry TMI) and that stupid tickly cough is still there as well!!! And the weather is crap outside!! AAARRRGGGHHHH!!!!

Sorry, ladies .. but am somehow (!?!??!) in rant mode today. 

Personals next time - am too worked up just now...    

Hugs!
Kat


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again - just had a call from the docs ... apparently it's normal to have one last full blown  and then go down to spotting etc. They could have told me that when I got my first injection, couldn't they? All they said it would put me into a temporary menopause and suppress the . 

GRRRR!!! DOCTORS!!!!  

Well.. waiting for the postie and then going to the PO and the gym .... bracing the weather ... swimming cozzie anyone  

Kat


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Haven't seen many posts for a while so hoping everyone is OK.  probably really busy with Christmas round the corner.  This is my last day at work before coming off for two weeks, so just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Christmas and a very happy new year.  Hoping all of our dreams come true for 2007.
I am OK so far - constantly worried and dreading our scan in Jan, but just trying to take one day at a time, and keeping hoping.
Love to you all,

Maisie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Maisie- for some reason we've been tending to post on the main edinburgh thread. Keep bump growing over xmas and have a great time.
love lorna xxx


----------

